#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-05
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<slickymaster> good morning all
<slickymaster> elfy: ping. You there?
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<balloons> smartboyhw, howdy
<balloons> smartboyhw, did you plan on using ubuntu on air for this saturday's hackfest?
<smartboyhw> balloons, actually, can you do the Hangout?
<smartboyhw> My webcam broke
<smartboyhw> And my Mum doesn't allow me to buy one, blah
<balloons> smartboyhw, I think you shift is like 6 am for me or something.. on a saturday? no thanks ;-)
<balloons> but seriously, you don't HAVE to have a hangout.. i usually like doing impromptu hangsout when it makes sense if someone needs extra visual help
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK...
<smartboyhw> I will just cancel it
<smartboyhw> balloons, it would be great if Noskcaj can have it on Ubuntu on Air
<balloons> well we should chat with jackson about it
<smartboyhw> balloons, you should chat with him when he comes online
<balloons> I think he might be planning on ubuntu on air.. but I asked because jose isn't sure if it's free or not
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O that time is not free?
<balloons> not sure exactly, but it seems there might be a conflict
<balloons> anyways, I'll chat with jackson and pass along the info
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week 4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week4 | Test Drive Hackfest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think one of the problem now is that we have just too many testcases, and if we still want to add more we can't test them all (even with the team of testers)
<smartboyhw> I think I have to Noskcaj anyway tmr
<smartboyhw> *talk to
<elfy> balloons: when you've got 5 minutes can you ping me - thanks
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok
<elfy> slickymaster: kind of
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think with the current number of unwritten testcases (202) it would be a huge number
<slickymaster> elfy: it's just a quick question. I've noticed that you marked the xfce4 settings manager test as fix released
<elfy> yep - we're going to leave it as is for the time being
<slickymaster> elfy: but I was under the impression that that one was a case of work in progress
<balloons> smartboyhw, there is/will be a lot but everyone doesn't have to test every testcase.. Regardless, it's a good point. I think the changes made to the tracker should help in that regard, along with the ideas about pinpointing problem areas. In other words, you can test things you know haven't yet been tested or things that are causing issues
<slickymaster> elfy: I see. Anyway, I'll keep working on it an d by the time I'll have a body of work worth to show, I'll ping on that
<smartboyhw> balloons, here's what I'm suggesting
<smartboyhw> For every NEW upstream version of the package, we should ask to test them
<elfy> slickymaster: that was the case - but really don't do anymore than you have already
<slickymaster> elfy: ?!
<elfy> we're not sure if we want tests seperate from the settings manager at this point
<elfy> if you've done some more ok - thanks - but don't do anymore on it :)
<slickymaster> elfy: you scared me there for a few seconds :)
<slickymaster> elfy, can I be abusive and pop you another question?
<elfy> slickymaster: but don't push it for merge yet - I'll talk to you about it at some point
<elfy> slickymaster: well I'd rather you weren't abusive :p
<slickymaster> elfy, got it
<slickymaster> elfy, :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, we started down that route, but there are many upstream changes.. it's probably not the best idea.. certainly every major upstream version, but that requires you or I to brand it as such
<elfy> slickymaster: what's the other question
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm....
<slickymaster> elfy, I'm running some of the Xubuntu tests, in the particular case, the Mousepad one. Question is do I open a bug when I noticed something incorrect in the body of the testcase?
<elfy> someone did slickymaster :)
<slickymaster> elfy: good, so I can take as granted that that is the approach to take, whenever needed, right?
<elfy> slickymaster: I lied - jjfrv - just did some changes and then pushed it for merge proposal
<slickymaster> elfy: ok, so, do you think I should fil it against the original bug, the one at ubuntu-manaul tests?
<elfy> slickymaster: mousepad?
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, step 8 - "Click case sensitive box and click Replace All" there's no Replace All button, just "Replace"
<elfy> no - leave it - or look at the merge proposal and see if it's covered, if it's not comment on that instead https://code.launchpad.net/~jjfrv8-gmail/ubuntu-manual-tests/Xfce4Terminal-revised/+merge/178478
<slickymaster> elfy, okie dokie. I won't "abuse" any further :)
<elfy> :)
<slickymaster> elfy, Jack already covered it
<elfy> slickymaster: ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<balloons> so I was looking at your tests to merge for rss reader
<Letozaf_> balloons, how are they ? do they look good ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, there are a couple of sleep around, couldn't get rid of them :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm getting some failures
<balloons> on the whole they looked good
<Letozaf_> balloons, :'(
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the failures
<balloons> blame my pc :-)
<balloons> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, they work on my box, with autopilot run  -v
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it's all timing problems
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> if you have sleeps.. you'll have timing issues
<balloons> so let's go through and get rid of them eh :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, the one at line 148, is the hardest one to get rid of
<Letozaf_> balloons, where do you get failures ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! I ran the test again and I get no failure :?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no worries no worries
<balloons> Letozaf_, try clearing everything out before you run it
<balloons> rm -rf ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/
<balloons> that way you know your not depending on any local config
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol autopilot crashed :) didn't let rssreader download the default feeds
<balloons> yea I got that one too..
<balloons> re-running fixed it. I think we might need to report it as a bug in ap, but we'll see
<Letozaf_> balloons, so let me re-run it :) do you run it with -v  or not (autopilot run -v) ?
<balloons> running with -vv isn't a bad idea :-)
<balloons> hmmm it's failing to read the header
<balloons> that's silly
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I get a failure, but not the same one you got, I get an error on clicking the topic toolbar button
<balloons> my box does NOT like the header.title asserts at all
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( why ? I get no complain here, what could the difference be ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean between my box and yours
<Letozaf_> balloons, and why the program behaves differently
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's curious
<balloons> timing
<balloons> let me check and see if that fixes it
<balloons> k running
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I also think so because the same test on time fails and the next works, without any change, how do we fix this ?
<Letozaf_> I mean one time fails not on time
<balloons> Letozaf_, your using eventually
<balloons> i caught it!
<balloons> you're using eventually
<balloons> knome would be proud
<Letozaf_> balloons, can't I ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry I got sidetracked correcting myself. Heh. So yes, avoiding sleep means using eventually. and you are. but let me check
<balloons> it might not be polling like we think it should
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> it still hates me
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, it hates me one time and the other no! :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. well one thing is it looks like upstream renamed one of the tabs
<balloons> so I'll change that
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool :-)
<balloons> it really doesn't like reading the main window
<balloons> I would suggest doing things a different way than the header
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> let's look at the page itself
<balloons> so all those qml files define pages
<balloons> for example, Page {
<balloons>     id: editPage
<balloons> that's the edit Feed page. Let's add an objectName there for that page, then issue a select for Page, objectName=editfeedpage
<Letozaf_> balloons, the one with title "Feeds" right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or the appendfeedpage ?
<balloons> EditFeed.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh thanks
<balloons> well.. you need to do it for all the pages you want to check :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do we have the same stuff ? I do not have the EditFeed.qml ... :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe you have a "newer" version of rssreader app
<balloons> looks in the feeds folder
<balloons> Letozaf_, bzr merge lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I've got it :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe here is the answer to why it worked on my box
<Letozaf_> balloons, and on yours not :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) yea, it's important to stay updated
<balloons> however that's why we should merge quickly so changes don't break things
<Letozaf_> balloons, must remember this :p
<balloons> some of these teams are constantly landing changes, heh
<balloons> Letozaf_, so does that all make sense? I'll just wait for your update if so
<balloons> Noskcaj, I need to chat with you quickly about the hackfest
<Noskcaj> balloons, sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I will fix and then "come back"
<balloons> Noskcaj, so a couple thing.. howard can't do a hangout now, due to his webcam not working
<Noskcaj> balloons, he emailed me about that
<balloons> in addition, are you planning on doing the hangouts onair?
<Noskcaj> If we could, i'd not put much though into tht
<balloons> Letozaf_, also, I don't think you need your sleep
<Letozaf_> balloons, If I delete it the test fails, if  I leave it it works
<balloons> Noskcaj, what's your plan for the hangouts? you going to screen share you coding?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh I see.. that's an easy fix
<Letozaf_> balloons, at least on my box, but now I must try the test with the last merges
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'll explain when everything else is done
<Noskcaj> balloons, Provided no one in my house uses the phone or touches another computer, i might just have enough bandwidth for that. therwise i'll do audio only
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<balloons> good.. everything should work :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol.. ahh so if it's audio only, probably should stay off ubuntu on air
<Noskcaj> I think i'll be able to do video. Plus there should be a few others there
<balloons> did you plan to hack at the same time in a pad, or just hack on seperate things yourself and do review work etc?
<Noskcaj> probably just hack by yourself
<balloons> Noskcaj, alrighty. I think that's all the questions I had :-) I'll probably ping people again in a few days to remind them
<Noskcaj> ok, ty.
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I show you a "bug" ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, it should be a bug :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, what is it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, launch rssreader app with autopilot launch, select add feed form the toolbar and click to add a feed
<Letozaf_> balloons, you get the shorts title under the append feed one
<Letozaf_> balloons, two titles on over the othe
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry other
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh yes I know what you mean.. I was getting that
<balloons> that's another potential autopilot bug :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I report a bug or what ?
<balloons> yea.. I think the crash and that both deserve reports
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will report the bugs
<balloons> Letozaf_, nothing is ever easy is it :-) It's good to find bugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, well it's better we find them than the users, right ?
<balloons> yep
<balloons> that is the point isn't it? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug number 1208605 if you want to confirm it :)
<Letozaf_> bug #1208605
<ubot5> bug 1208605 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Shorts and Append feed titles overlying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208605
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the other bug I did not get another crash, as soon as it crashes again I will report the bug, ok ?
<balloons> yes I think that's fine
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-06
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> Wow! 21 fails on intel and none on ati. Jibel hey mate,  is record desktop setup on the ubuntu app tests?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey, how are you?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, good
<jibel> DanChapman, Hey, no it is not but it wouldn't be useful in this case
<jibel> DanChapman, from the logs I'd say that X died
<jibel> gnome-session[10824]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<jibel> DanChapman, actually recordmydesktop is enabled on ubuntu app tests
<jibel> but since X crashed ...
<DanChapman> jibel, ahh i see now in the gnome-session.log. I didn't see that one. I was looking through the ap log and it all looked kind of ok. Thanks for looking for me :-)
<slickymaster> good morning
<knome> hallo slickymaster
<slickymaster> knome, hi, hope everything is fine with you
<knome> slickymaster, sure :)
<knome> slickymaster, and you?
<slickymaster> knome, all ok, also
<knome> good to hear
<slickymaster> knome, I noticed that when you update the xubuntu documents some of the translations I had already done were lost. Is this expected or maybe something went wrong?
<knome> slickymaster, that's something that will happen because the strings you have translated have now changed
<slickymaster> knome, I understand and that's logic. Should had stop to think about it before asking
<knome> nah, no problem
<knome> the only stupid questions are unasked ones
<elopio> hey balloons: here's the fix for the tabs https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1206251-tabs/+merge/178410
 * balloons looks ;-)
<elopio> balloons: I'm looking for a problem to fix this week. If you have one, shoot.
<balloons> well Martin, the weather app dev, says the tab stuff doesn't work for him
<balloons> I wonder if it will now?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I've contacted jose and it seems like there will be no one doing the Ubuntu on Air for us:(
<smartboyhw> jose himself will be busy in an event
<balloons> smartboyhw, I spoke with jackson.. I won't be that fun or interesting when you begin.. it will be quite early for me :-) That said, jackson said he might be audio only anyway
<balloons> so I left it as maybe not a good idea for ubuntu on air
<smartboyhw> balloons, audio only?
<smartboyhw> balloons, no then
<balloons> yea, not enough bandwidth
<smartboyhw> Uh, if Jackson is only doing audio, there's not even a single need for Hangouts
<smartboyhw> It's useless then
<balloons> he said there might be others.. but yea, my thoughts are the same as yourself.. no need for ubuntu on air, and you may not need the hangout at all
<smartboyhw> balloons, agreed
<smartboyhw> Anyways, how's QA these days for you>
<smartboyhw> balloons?
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> elopio, ahh, you can grab the specific buttons and click through them? nice :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, answer:P
<elopio> balloons: I've found that's a lot easier to introspect and discover those cool things when you ask the programmer :)
 * balloons never saw, sorry
<balloons> QA is intense my good sir
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> there is tons going on.. I saw this every cycle it feels like, but it's been true every cycle. We get more and more invovled each cycle and there is more stuff to do and explore
<balloons> elopio, :-) let's see if he's around :-)
<SergioMeneses> ok... lunchtime! see you later guys
<balloons> elopio, you still there?
<elopio> balloons: I am.
<balloons> elopio, so I just realized all the apps using the emulator will have a new dependency
<elopio> balloons: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<balloons> elopio, yes.. just a reminder.. I'm going to update the control files for those who have converted
<elopio> balloons: yes, I forgot about that on filemanager. If you can fix it, it would be nic.e
<balloons> elopio, :-) I forgot too
<balloons> DanChapman, Letozaf_ evening to you.
<Letozaf_> balloons, evening :)
<DanChapman> balloons, evening :-) how are you?
<balloons> trying to make things green, like we all are :-)
<balloons> I noticed ubiquity is continuing to be red which is sad. But I've been working on the core apps tests we've written to try and get them to work properly on the device. Similar to what you had to do DanChapman with adding more asserts and ensuring timing was good
<DanChapman> :-) my heart nearly stopped when i saw 21 fails today for the ap ubuntu apps
<xnox> balloons: i'm in the office tomorrow & will be working on ubiquity for some time. will try to fix that, among other things.
<DanChapman> xnox, that would be great, I was part through the dual-boot test before it broke
<balloons> xnox, wonderful ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah for quite long tests it does need to be backed with lots of asserts more than you originally think :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, while your there I have a gedit branch waiting on your review. Could you take a look, i have added comments aswell on my thoughts/improvments on the test and would like your thoughts on it. Also what core app is most in need of tests at the minute? I will do some tonight
<balloons> DanChapman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<balloons> DanChapman, sure I can review it, just a moment
<balloons> there's a status on that page that shows what is needed and where
<balloons> btw DanChapman feel free to ping me when you drop something needig review..my merge mailbox is completely flooded, lol. so atm, these are getitng buried ;-(
<DanChapman> balloons, cool will do :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I see lots of nice fixes in here.. no more hacky saving and parsing the file on the command line
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah its much easier to use more of the testtools.matchers methods than some of the crazy workarounds we were doing :-D
<balloons> Letozaf_, will you have something for me to review also this evening? I know your as excited as me to get the rssreader test back in
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having problems on the rssreader app, the pages stuff we were talking about yesterday does not work for two on three pages I tried to work on
<balloons> DanChapman, to be fair, I believe the gedit test was one of the first we wrote.. and the introspection didn't give us access to much of it.. eitheir way, some of me is in that test, so the blame rests here ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh really.. that's no good.. is it failing to find the pages? do they show in autopilot vis?
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's the weired thing it look ok in autopilot vis, I see the objectName and the title property, but I get an error saying that the title property does not exist for the object
<Letozaf_> balloons, so maybe it just doesn't get the object correclty
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance the feedlistpage
<Letozaf_> balloons, the onlyone that worked was the shorts page up to now
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you just confirm the object exists?
<balloons> assert notequals(none)
<balloons> your going after a specific object, so perhaps just looking at the visible property works?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, do you think that is enough ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, i wanted to check the title
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it it does not work, maybe I should just let go
<DanChapman> balloons, the ap-gtk improvements have helped alot with introspecting it then. I dnt recall looking at the test in detail  myself when we was porting to ap1.3. But in vis now, alot of the objects are visible so we can definately improve it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try the visible property now
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, start small, heh. see if you can get it to work, then we can dig into why you can't get the title
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, visible should work
<balloons> and I wouldn't see a need for title if so
<balloons> DanChapman, yes they did. ok, so the test runs, but indeed, more work is needed
<balloons> let me make some comments
<balloons> so DanChapman my primary concern would be the sleeps.. the tests that can't fail are 'ok' for now
<balloons> ohh.. heh, they literally have no asserts
<DanChapman> balloons, i agree
<balloons> what happened to test_insert_overwrite_mode
<balloons> since you can get the textbuffer we can do even more here
<DanChapman> balloons, i didnt see a test_insert_overwrite_mode
<balloons> let me leave my comments on the review
<DanChapman> balloons, that would be great then i can create a bug list :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I left a comment
<balloons> k, final comment
<njin> balloons, halloooooooo i've noted the lacks of the zsync link on the tracker for ubuntukylin, casn you provvide ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, got it, the title, I was wrong, found were I was doing wrong, fiew, ok let carry on :D
<Letozaf_> njin, hello :D
<njin> ouch, my dear Letozaf_, howdy ?
<Letozaf_> njin, fine and you, how are you :
<njin> Ah, pretty bad, passing kidney stones (coliche renali)
<njin> one is gone, left the others to piss out
<Letozaf_> njin, oh! sorry to hear that, :(
<njin> ah, thingd s that happens
<Letozaf_> njin, well hope you will be fine soon
<balloons> njin, ouch!
<njin> oh yes, it will pass soon
<njin> balloons, happy to see you
<balloons> njin, indeed, feel better. So on the links, sure let me see
<balloons> njin, same, glad to hear from you :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yay!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I owe you tons of milkshakes or whatever you like to drink :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, it is I who am indebted to you :-) I enjoy a good smoothie.. It's generally fruit and yogurt.. I don't put ice in mine. Can also add funs things like peanute butter or oatmeal
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm peanut butter I love it, used to eat tons
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also like smoothies
<DanChapman> balloons, cool well i left a comment and i will work on it tomorrow.
<DanChapman> anyway i gotta go and eat
<balloons> Letozaf_, try peanut butter banana smoothie.. really good if you do it right :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, enjoy
<josepht> peanut butter++
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm must be wonderful , I must bye bananas and peanut butter tomorrow so I can make myself one :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) josepht spinach also works great in smoothies.. many veggies do, so it works well
<Letozaf_> balloons, I know what spinach is but josepht ... what is that ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, a type of spinach ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's Joe. ROFL
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh lol
<balloons> sorry, I put his name in the same reply
<balloons> I see the issue now
<balloons> too funny
<josepht> Letozaf_: please don't put me in a smoothie :)
<Letozaf_> josepht, no sure lol
<balloons> elopio, I'm playing with the clock-app and it doesn't seem to like your new tabs.. it has duplicated abstractbuttons (8 for only 4 tabs), and the selects are returning multiple for selected (I've no idea why, it appears to work in vis)
<balloons> aka return tabs.select_single('AbstractButton', selected=True) fails as it matches multiples.. I've no idea why :-(
<balloons> it gets better, hah! return tabs.select_many('AbstractButton', selected=True)[1] IndexError: list index out of range
<balloons> only tabs.select_many('AbstractButton', selected=True)[0] is valid.. ???
<elopio> balloons: the number of abstractbuttons is the number of tabs * 2
<balloons> elopio, :-( I got it working but it's hackery
<elopio> because timp did a weird circle with them. So one set of buttons is out of view
<balloons> let me push and you can read.. perhaps enlighten me
<elopio> and when you reach the end, it switches the set of buttons.
<elopio> balloons: sure.
<elopio> balloons: I've just replied to your comments on the branch. But I'm not sure I fully understood your point.
<elopio> let me know.
<balloons> elopio, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-autopilot-tests
<balloons> elopio, I thought maybe it was getting abstractbuttons from elsewhere in the tree and that's why I was having issues. The fun is in __init__.py. Have a look
<balloons> hence I commented on your merge proposal that maybe you want to limit the scope of the search
<elopio> balloons: branching...
<elopio> the search is done on the TabBar, so it would be weird for it to have more buttons.
<balloons> gotta check the device now and see if those fixes work there too
<elopio> but, everything is possible. There's a whole bunch of hidden stuff.
<balloons> also you have a select_single("NewTabBar"); the clock app is called select_single("TabBar")
<balloons> ohh lookey there.. on the desktop it's tabbar, on the device, it's newtabbar.. WILD
<elopio> balloons: that's because you are using a different set of libraries.
<balloons> elopio, sure.. but we need to keep them in sync ;-)
<elopio> timp renamed it from NewTabBar to TabBar recently, so probably you are using old ones on the phone.
<elopio> balloons: I get a single object selected. See:
<elopio> (Pdb) p tabs.select_single('AbstractButton', selected=True)
<elopio> <autopilot.introspection.dbus.AbstractButton object at 0x23c7790>
<balloons> elopio, sometimes it shows up as 2.. that's what I discovered
<balloons> and it will fail
<elopio> I'll run it more times.
<balloons> I thought autopilot was lying to me
<balloons> you have to switch tabs more than once
<balloons> well.. maybe I'm just special too.. who knows
<balloons> I have the printouts of all 8 button status's, showing 2 as being selected
<balloons> ;)
<elopio> balloons: well, more than one selected is surely a bug on the toolkit.
<elopio> balloons: ok, get the error now.
<elopio> I have no idea how to reproduce it on the toolkit though.
<balloons> heh
<balloons> I'm not crazy tho.. yay
<elopio> balloons: well, actually that's the easiest explanation, so I might go to bed believing you are crazy, and find a better explanation tomorrow :)
<elopio> well, the selected are with index 0 and 4. At least, that represents the same button.
<elopio> and I think that if you put a sleep before the select, you will get the only one selected. So this might be because we are in the middle of the transition.
<balloons> elopio, I believe that is the case
<balloons> both the new and old are selected
<balloons> err well no
<balloons> it was the double button thing.. both buttons, the true button and the clone get set to selected
<balloons> that was the deal
<elopio> balloons: yes, weird.
<elopio> balloons: I might be able to talk with timp when he starts in some hours.
<elopio> balloons: right now I have to take a shower or my girlfriend is going to kill me, and then I won't be able to help anymore :)
<elopio> please leave me a ping if you find something else.
<balloons> go ahea
<balloons> I'll ttyl
<balloons> I'll only be here for another min
<balloons> we'll talk tommorrow
<elopio> balloons: quick and dirty workaround, retry until select_single doesn't fail.
<balloons> that's less hacky I suppose than mine :-p
<elopio> balloons: yes, looks more like the right solution that I have in mind, that's sleeping until the animation stops and everything is stable. There should be a property for that.
<balloons> I think I need to reflash this device
<balloons> I have to reboot between every test run or it fails
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-07
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, are you sure you want to do the Google+ Hangout? I heard from balloons that you plan to do it using audio, but it would be no use if audio only
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I don't plan to do audio only. My internet is better now
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<slickymaster> good morning all
<yofel> is there an error tracker handbook somewhere? I was looking at the error reports for a package and I'm clueless what that graph is trying to tell me
<smartboyhw> yofel, better ask at #ubuntu-devel...
<yofel> well, won't hurt I guess
<balloons> hey smartboyhw
<balloons> I saw jackson is thinking he can do video again, cool
<DanChapman> balloons, good morning :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, morning :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, DanChapman my thoguht on Edge http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/07/ubuntu-edge-target-too-high-but-a-phone-that-one-will-want/
<balloons> smartboyhw, hmm..  there's not denying there usefulness.. wants and needs however are 2 different things. I think your spot on  with much of your assesment
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<WebbyIT> balloons, stop to change status to bugs, you're filling my mailbox :P
<balloons> WebbyIT, I just closed like 50 bugs.. hehe
<WebbyIT> balloons, 45, to be exact! ahahahah
<balloons> so fginther elopio om26er since your all in this channel, I'm going to put together a blog post of best practices for autopilot tests. We've been talking about it for some time, and I know when we "fix" tests, it's what we're really doing. So, with that in mind, what should I mention? I have the following already
<balloons> use eventually, more asserts (for all interactions!), don't use strings, use objectNames
<om26er> balloons, wait for the interface to stop moving before clicking objects, either check its .animating property (if it have) or .moving
<balloons> om26er, ohh good one
<balloons> fginther, om26er elopio http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/08/autopilot-best-practices.html. om26er thanks for the input :-)
<om26er> balloons, ;)
<elopio> balloons: nice. I'm late, but for me, the main thing is to keep the tests with one action-verification.
<balloons> yes.. tedious or not, do something, assert something is the way to go
<DanChapman> balloons, have you got roughly 203.632s spare to run my gedit branch? would like your thoughts so far :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, of course I do!
<balloons> I'm curious to see what you've been able to do :-)
<DanChapman> Well so far ive been doing all the keyboard shortcuts. Im moving on to using mouse etc now.
<balloons> DanChapman, ok, branching now.. let's see what we've got
<balloons> DanChapman, well the tests still pass, so that' something :-)
<balloons> test_end_key_goes_to_end_of_line is a clone of home test ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i wasn't sure with that one, was thinking of trying a different route. But it passes atm so i'll leave that till later
<balloons> otherwise, that looks like your being pretty thorough on testing the keyboard shortcuts. you plan to test the default buttons as well, then the basic save and open?
<balloons> DanChapman, well on the test_end_key_goes_to_end_of_line you could make it similar to home and send an end key + backspace then check the last letter is gone
<elfy> balloons: I've not bothered much even looking at testcases that aren't xubuntu up to now - but I can now that the majority of mine are done
<balloons> elfy, if you wanted to review the synaptic contribution, go for it. It would be helpful. I can then sync everything after you merge it
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah I didn't want to try going through whole processes of saving a file etc just with shortcuts. I will do more using default buttons etc. I just thought it was nice that while we can see the buffer why not test the shortcuts work
 * balloons hands forestpiskie a cookie and tells him not to share with elfy 
<balloons> DanChapman, yes, exactly!
<balloons> this has SO much more potential
<DanChapman> balloons, for the test_end_key_goes_to_end_of_line the cursor is already at end after typing the phrase in the setup_test_docs so i need to jump back and then hit End just to check it works. ahhh i 'll think on it
<balloons> DanChapman, true that it's already at the end, heh
<balloons> DanChapman, did you look at shotwell again to see if we can do more with it, given the updated gtk stuff? I wonder if something more is exposed that would let us
<balloons> it was really a cool testcase, just very hacky because of the inability to select the camera
<DanChapman> balloons, is the old test  with umockdev camera setup on it laying about anywhere?  I might have a way to select the camera.
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed, let me find it
<balloons> not to sidetrack you :-
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, btw do you have the link for the desktop tests.. I don't have it on this box, and it's easier than searching for it on jenkins :-)
<balloons> sorry I mean the jenkins run results
<DanChapman> yep 2 secs
<DanChapman> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<elfy> balloons: going to ask smiddy to add a couple of things - not going to be merging it today
<balloons> elfy, kk
<elfy> will do as soon as I see it come back though
<balloons> ahh yes, knome's 'tests' removal
<elfy> nothing to do with me - but seemed logical :)
<balloons> DanChapman, hmm https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/shotwell-carla
<balloons> DanChapman, I also have some emails.. carla should be around soon, we can ask her directly
<balloons> pastebin is gone :-(
<jose> balloons: you mean, as in the paste you had or paste.ubuntu.com is down?
<balloons> jose, yea, it's expired I'd guess
<jose> oh, ok then :)
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605319/
<balloons> elfy, synced up to rev206 to tracker
<elfy> balloons: ok
<elfy> balloons: why do last 2 have diffrerent icon against them here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/files/head:/testcases/packages/?
<balloons> elfy, ??
<balloons> I don't know
<balloons> ahh.. they have code in them
<elfy> they look different to me, got some sort of 'circly' thing
<elfy> aah
<elfy> shall remember that then
<balloons> xpad doesn't tho.. fail
<elfy> ty
<elfy> oh
<elfy> ignore me then ...
<balloons> they do have broken " in them
<balloons> check out line 17: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/1602_Xpad
<elfy> yep - see that
<balloons> also a blank file got snuck in: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/Xfce/blank
<elfy> didn't sneak in balloons
<balloons> it got synced as test 1603 :p
<elfy> we weren't sure what to do - as it was a dupe
<balloons> lol, well now it should be interesting
<balloons> so let's try and clean it up..
<elfy> what needed to happen was it be deleted
<balloons> elfy, what's "it"?
<balloons> as in which testcase?
<elfy> the 'blank' one in xfce
<elfy> balloons: in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/1601_Lxterminal
<elfy> line 50 I got a [ made red - would that be an error?
<balloons> wild, why did you name it blank and move it into xfce? anyways if we need to delete something, it's easy enough to do. Just remove it from the repo altogether. Then we can blank it and/or remove it from the tracker, but we should keep it as a manual process
<balloons> elfy, no.. I'm afraid I made too much of peering at launchpad's attempts to parse the files
<balloons> I was positing that maybe that's why the icon was different.
<elfy> balloons: it was already in XFCE - I'd writtent the same test twice - the first got put into trcker and given a number - then we realised we had another of the same
<elfy> rather than have it there confusing us, I removed the contents and renamed it
<balloons> elfy, gotcha.. best to just remove it from the repository. you can delete it now. As far as the tracker, we can manually clean it up
<elfy> it isn't in the tracker - it is ONLY there in the branch
<balloons> OHH..
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> then yea, just remove it
<balloons> any new file without an id will be added as a new testcase..
<elfy> so it IS as simple as that then - remove it and then bzr push :parent
<balloons> yep, just remove it. especially if you don't need to do anything in the tracker
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I'll do that when I merge either slicky or smiddy's tests tomorrow
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, made a banana and peanut butter smoothie today.... mmm delicious, just that i put too much peanut butter and now I feel a bit sick
<balloons> Letozaf_, ROFL! Nice, it's a delicate balance!
<elfy> :|
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah very nice
<elfy> that stuff should be launched at the sun - ALL of it
<elfy> I'd rather eat liver
<balloons> elfy, peanut butter?
<elfy> eeeew
<balloons> I'll take that as a yes
<elfy> awful stuff :p
<Letozaf_> elfy, I looooove peanut butte
<Letozaf_> sorry butter
<Letozaf_> elfy, it's super delicious
<elfy> can't see what you're saying I have my fingers in my eyes
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol
<balloons> to be fair, you might not have had the good stuff.. I like peanut butter that is literally just peanuts
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used to make it my self putting peanuts in a blender
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, mmmm
<balloons> we should stop scaring elfy
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> LOLOLOL
<balloons> too late
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<forestpiskie> balloons:elfy  hatez you :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I cannot figure how to remove a topic on the "new" version of rssreader, no swipe and no popup, could it be a bug
<balloons> forestpiskie, is it because I gave you the cookie?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or are they working on it ?
<forestpiskie> :)
<balloons> anyways, so DanChapman and I were looking at shotwell again, and wondered if you had your old stuff or not
<balloons> I think with the changes we might be able to finish implementing it
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, let me look at the new version of RSS reader
<balloons> indeed a bug is possible
<Letozaf_> balloons, just wanted to be sure before reporting a bug
<balloons> Letozaf_, weird.. I agree
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think it's better to wait as they might just be working on it or should I report a bug ?
<balloons> let's report it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will now
<balloons> Letozaf_, there are like 6 active reviews lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I better wait
<balloons> Letozaf_,  no no file away.. I was just saying it's quite a jumble in there
<balloons> I'll talk to the rss folks tomorrow and I'll mention the bug and reviews and changing code
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<DanChapman> calling it a day folks see you all tomorrow :-)
<thomi> morning all
<balloons> howdy thomi
<thomi> o/
<balloons> elopio, ping
<elopio> balloons: pong
<balloons> elopio, so I've converting over the clock app to the emulator, and I'm confused on using the tabs. doesn't seem to be working for me
<elopio> balloons: want to share the code?
<balloons> elopio, sure..
<balloons> elopio, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/convert-aptests-to-sdk
<balloons> elopio, look at test_stopwatch and run it
<balloons> autopilot run ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_stopwatch.TestStopwatch.test_start_stop_reset_stopwatch
<elopio> balloons: I get that it has more than one header.
<elopio> that shouldn't be.
<balloons> elopio, same..
<balloons> heh
<elopio> let me check the tree.
<balloons> are we back to this silliness.. I'm going to keep working on converting the timer over
<elopio> balloons: it has 6 headers. So, we need to assign an objectName to the main header.
<balloons> ok, but otherwise I've done things correctly? good :-)
<balloons> care to do it and I'll merge it back so I can see what you did?
<balloons> I think everything is converted, barring a fix for that issue
<balloons> ty!
<elopio> balloons: the fix should be on the toolkit. But then we hit a problem with the autopilot emulators.
<balloons> elopio, you simply mean your changes today fixed everything?
<elopio> balloons: no, I mean that I'm trying to make a new MP.
<balloons> OHH, gotcha :-)
<elopio> but, I need thomi because I might make a bigger mess.
<elopio> thomi: you around?
<thomi> yup
<thomi> sup?
<balloons> the sky
 * balloons can't help himself
<thomi> wow, we're on fire today ;)
<elopio> thomi: :) with the emulators we are forced to use the same name as the QML object.
<elopio> in this case, Header.
<elopio> but there's a top header, and some other types of headers.
<elopio> all of them with the same QML type Header. So if I make the emulator called Header to be the top bar, then I won't be able to use it for the other types of headers.
<elopio> does it make sense?
<elopio> it's a long way from my ideas to my fingers.
<thomi> elopio: yes, that makes sense.
<thomi> elopio: that's one nasty part about Qml, IMO
<thomi> ideally, if things are called the same, they should be at least similar :)
<elopio> well, the thing is that they are similar in the sense that they are a kind of title, a header. The problem is that they have really different children.
<elopio> I agree that it would be cool if the top header was a separate qml object, more specific than header. But that would be too restrictive, I think.
<elopio> balloons: this will fix your problem https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1209405-header_object_name/+merge/179060
<elopio> however, I think this will hit us again in the future.
<balloons> for now to test, let me try it
<elopio> I'm not sure timp is going to like it either. They rejected one of my branches that added a objectName, so, it's likely we will to talk again tomorrow.
<elopio> balloons: about your branch, the main_view @property is ok. I don't like the header one. Instead, I would do main_view.get_header.
<balloons> elopio, I shouldn't need header, but yes that was a question I had :-)
<balloons> elopio, sure enough it worked
<elopio> and actuallyl, it's not likely you will need a reference to the header. main_view.switch_tab sounds better.
<balloons> sweet.. so this is converted
<balloons> but pending your emulator change
<elopio> balloons: and, I think that this is for a future branch. But I would make a main view emulator specific to this app. It would live in emulators.py, and be defined as MainView(toolkit_emulators.MainView)
<elopio> with methods like: open_alarm_tab, open_timer_tab
<elopio> that way you are even more resilient to changes on the toolkit.
<balloons> elopio, let me push the working version in just a moment and you can "show" me
<elopio> balloons: yes, an MP that I can see on launchpad would be lovely.
<balloons> gotta lambda a missing function is all :-p
<balloons> cool works.. pushing
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/convert-aptests-to-sdk/+merge/179062
<balloons> so whatever magic you have that would let this go without waiting, I'd love to see it and merge it :-) more green tests tomorrow will be good
<elopio> balloons: well, I should have read better because you already did what I was asking :)
<elopio> balloons: I approved your branch. I would do some things different, but on a follow up branch.
<elopio> mainly, move most of the methods you currently have on main view to an emulator for their correspoing page or tab.
<elopio> and while doing this, we might hit the same problem as with the header. Many different objects with the same emulator name.
<balloons> ahh I get what you mean
<balloons> yes, heh, I went back and forth a bit while you were talking with thomi. Eventually we'll get there, but I wanted to keep exploring this to keep pushing the emulator forward.. and the testcases as well
<balloons> and this app likes to randomly fail, so, I thought doing this would seal it up
<balloons> the emulator has all the methods from the previous apps all lumped together, so yea :-)
<balloons> elopio, left a comment on your merge also.. Well, that's it for me. thanks for the help
<elopio> balloons: would you mind if I try to split it in smaller emulators after your branch lands?
<balloons> elopio,  not at all.. if you want to keep driving one app to test out the emulator and best practices go for it. otherwise, I would say let's get them all converted to it. I think we'll find more surprises doing that anyway
<elopio> balloons: this one looks interesting. I want to see if we will hit the same problem, and if so, how to work it around.
<elopio> but it's your call. If you prefer, I can work on another one to start using the emulator. Whatever works better for you.
<balloons> well, making the builds green makes everyone happier, so i would say converting all first. But I'm certainly not opposed to you driving ahead on this; especially if you feel there will be issues. I'd like to drive out as many issues as early as possible
<balloons> so in this case, if you feel there's a landmine in there, go for it
<balloons> with that, I'm out.. really
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'm busy today anyway, so tomorrow I'll see what looks fun.
<elopio> have a good evening.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-08
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, have you asked kirkland or roaksoax about putting me in the team?
<dkessel> good morning
<ulitkovod> a day
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, no, sorry. They've not replied to me, and once again, you need to do this.
<Noskcaj> Can someone try and confirm bug 1210040 ? It's a big one
<ubot5> bug 1210040 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk huge memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210040
<dkessel> Noskcaj, any hint on how to reproduce it?
<Noskcaj> dkessel, no, sorry. The guy didn't specify
<dkessel> Noskcaj, apport sometimes consuming lots of memory is no big news ;) Maybe we should hint to the original reporter to delete stuff in /var/crash...?
<Noskcaj> dkessel, can you please do that?
<dkessel> sure
<dkessel> Noskcaj, done. lets see what the response is...
<Noskcaj> also, i just reported a bug that went straight to heat 158
<Noskcaj> bug 1210053
<ubot5> bug 1210053 in dput (Ubuntu) "dput crashed with error in meth(): [Errno 32] Broken pipe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210053
<xnox> balloons: jibel: DanChapman: updated lp:ubiquity with a working way to get application proxy in autopilot.
<DanChapman> xnox, awesome! will give it a try now :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: did you have updated tests somewhere with more refactoring, which were not merged yet?
<DanChapman> xnox, yes but i need to run them again before MP as ap broke when i was finishing them up. If all is well I will MP today
<xnox> DanChapman: i see, well see the fix in lp:ubiquity, the tests do run for me now on saucy =)
<DanChapman> xnox, brilliant cheers. Just branching now
<elopio> balloons: for when you get up, I did the calculator: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calculator-app/emulators/+merge/179166
<elfy> balloons: just so you know, the blank in xfce has been removed now
<DanChapman> jibel hey, are you able to manually start the ubiquity tests on jenkins? Now the tests are running would be good to see how they do in the lab as i keep getting grub install error running locally
<jibel> DanChapman, done
<DanChapman> jibel, wow that was quick :-D thanks mate
<DanChapman> jibel, hey i'm a bit confused. for the two failing tests in the gome-session log it says it branches my branch lp:~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot but the autopilot error its displaying in the output xml file does not match up with whats in my branch.
<DanChapman> line 28, in launch_application
<DanChapman>     return get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process(my_process, None). THis is no longer present in my branch or lp:ubiquity
<jibel> DanChapman, hm, I'll have a look, there is also a strange "no space left" error
<balloons> elopio, so do we not have any status from the object to know when we can press delete without sleep?
<elopio> balloons: I couldn't find it.
<balloons> elopio, can we drag that into test_simple_page.py and poll on waiting to grab the button then?
<balloons> I would drag confirm_delete and put an assert eventually on it, polling for the button
<balloons> elopio, does that make sense?
<elopio> balloons: the thing is that the button is present and visible. And we can click it. Just that if we click it without the delete, it does nothing. So I'm not sure what to poll either.
<elopio> I was thinking on asking the devs. And if they have a good method for that, implement it on _wait_for_screen_to_finish_animation
<elopio> if they don't, file a bug.
<balloons> elopio, wild.. so I have a calculation saved right now.. the button is present without me swiping to display it?
<elopio> from the original tests I could just find the moving property, but it's not enough.
<elopio> balloons: yes, the button is always present. It starts with visible = False.
<elopio> but even if I wait for visible, there's a moment when the button is visible but not clickable.
<balloons> elopio, sure.. but waiting for visible (and then having a small sleep if needed) is better than not :-)
<elopio> I'm going to try that one more time.
<balloons> to the extent possible, try and see if you can key anything off that button
<balloons> k, I'll leave you to it :-P
<elopio> balloons: I pushed it with the wait for and without the sleep.
<balloons> elopio, and it works? :-)
<elopio> all tests are passing here that way. I might have done it wrong the first time, but I would appreaciate you to run the tests to confirm.
<balloons> ahh ok.. will do
<smartboyhw> balloons, hey, gift each Ubuntu QA Team member an Ubuntu Edge:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, whoa.. should I just buy a couple business packs?
<balloons> elopio, lol, that broke like every test for me. the gestures are failing niw
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes
<balloons> elopio, looking at the changes, I'm confused
<balloons> let me back out and try again
<elopio> balloons: weird. might be the coordinates.
<balloons> smartboyhw, it's actually impossible for me to do that.. turns out, I'm not loaded
<smartboyhw> balloons, :P LOL
<elopio> I've run them here like 10 times with no failures since I pushed the MP :/
<balloons> elopio, wow.. I'm confused. if they work for you however, I'm ok with it
<balloons> you changed one line to a wait_for and that broke all the tests? something funny must be going on with my machine
<elopio> balloons: well, it sounds that the wait for is not enough.
<balloons> elopio, lol.. the tests aren't hanging on the wait_for.. literally nothing is working
<balloons> I'm re-merging back to rev 140
<balloons> elopio, also completely broken.. gotta be something on my machine
<balloons> I just ran that code and it worked
<elopio> balloons: ok, if it's just because of the ghosts in your computer, it might be ok to approve the branch :)
<balloons> elopio, I would call it something nefarious..
<balloons> I approved it
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<elopio> fginther: can you please enable the static checks on the calculator app?
<fginther> elopio, I'll add it to my todo list
<elopio> fginther: thanks.
<fginther> elopio, the job has been update
<fginther> d
<elopio> fginther: thank you!
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you. I wanted to let you know that the calendar lets you add events again (finally!)
<balloons> on the rss stuff I haven't had a chance to speak to the devs yet sadly
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the rss stuff no problem! there are so many changes that I have to work on the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, to fix things, so I'm not in a hurry
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the calendar, good!
<Letozaf_> balloons, do I have to check the test works, do not remember quite well :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was thinking the same thing.. I think it might be pretty close to ready to go as-is..
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway mabye I will take a look at it and see if it's ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, nice the calendar app, look real good as it is now
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired did you try to run the calendar app autopilot test ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, I'm messing with terminal at the moment ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, it fails :( ... anyway I will try to see If I understand what the problem is
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. well, it's possible to do. .make sure your running the latest trunk and then merge your branch into it ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know what the dateutil.relativedelta module is _
<balloons> I imagine the piece you'll have to fix is where the dates are selected
<balloons> that changed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just branched it in a new directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just branched the calendar app in a new directory and it looks like there is everything in the tests, so is there still the need to merge my branch into it, I mean there is nothing different between the two a part a @unittest.skip
<balloons> ohh.. did your branch get merged?
<balloons> lol, I can't remember
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol :p
<balloons> phablet
<Letozaf_> balloons, the tests work fine after installing python-dateutil
<balloons> well good stuff then
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I meant the other tests not the add event one that has a unittest.skip, now, I will check that just now
<balloons> ahh
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep the add event need fixing :p
<balloons> elopio, btw, your filemanager testcase is handy.. I'm hitting all of our old bug friends again :-)
<balloons> elopio, does the popover require using a string to select an action? I suppose you didn't take it further than that eh?
<balloons> ohh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205144 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "We can't set the objectName to a ActionSelectionPopover Action" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> the qml compiles with objectNames on the actions tho.. let me try :-)
<balloons> thomi, what can model tell me from autopilot.platform? can I know if a device is a tablet, phone or desktop?
<balloons> fail thomi my apologies; http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/platform.html?highlight=model#autopilot.platform.model
<thomi> balloons: yes, it can :)
<balloons> thomi, I guess I was hoping to do a bit more tho.. I wanted to generically test a tablet layout for any device that would support it.
<balloons> i can code in nexus 7 and nexus 10, and that's well enough
<thomi> balloons: file a feature request against autopilot and I'll see what I can do
<balloons> thomi, yes I guess the question is ultimately can we know in our tests just how big the device is.. perhaps this is something to just read from a qml property
<thomi> balloons: you want physical dimensions, rather than screen resolution?
<balloons> thomi, I'm trying to test an app that has different layouts for phone vs tablet. Not an uncommon thing. So what's the best way to know which mode I'm in and check the layout accordingly?
<thomi> balloons: how does the app know?
<balloons> it's a generic question, and forgive me if I'm talking in circles :-)
<balloons> well thomi, that's my question to.. I feel like the answer is in qml, and not in autopilot
<thomi> sure, but we might put it in both, just to make it easy for people
<balloons> hehe, ok this is worth discussing with the rest of the qa folks
<balloons> I'll file a generic bug and try and describe things and see what feedback we get. I'll probably file it tomorrow though.. :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-09
<elopio> balloons: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1205205-actionselectionpopover_emulator/+merge/179312
<balloons> elopio, <3
<jibel> good morning
<gema> smartboyhw: ping
<smartboyhw> gema, hi
<gema> smartboyhw: no worries, I found what I was looking for, thanks
<smartboyhw> gema, sure:)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<phillw> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> phillw, I thought you won't quit from wiki work :P
<phillw> i won't, but JasonO was the TL of that sub group, before him it was Chris.... I've had someone apply for the post and will have a chat with them over the weekend :
<phillw> :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ah, I thought it was you:P
<smartboyhw> phillw, BTW what's https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QkwOH2TGEYE/UgTrrhNmiSI/AAAAAAAAAdk/1HwXkWic-pU/w426-h266/lubuntu+eid.png !?
<smartboyhw> I just can't understand it:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: nope, like with other sub-teams, they revert to me when TL's move on @:)
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh
<SergioMeneses> morning! phillw smartboyhw \o
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> phillw, i saw your email about the wiki team leader
<phillw> the art team doing 'their thing' :D
<phillw> hiyas SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> phillw, but I can't understand what the sentence is about(at all)
<smartboyhw> Plz help ask:P
<SergioMeneses> phillw, arent you the leader?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, that was what I originally thought:P
<phillw> SergioMeneses: at the moment, as the TL has moved on. A replacement is being saught with one application so far.
<phillw> I work with the TL for wiki, and other contributors... but I have enough with QA :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, apply:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I could but what do I have to do?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, constantly doing wiki maintenace:P
<phillw> SergioMeneses: there is a re-structure needs doing for the FAQ which is a big job!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I think I can give you a hand as I did with the ubuntu friendly wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<phillw> SergioMeneses: excellent :) I'll be chatting with Bipul over the weekend and hopefully a discussion on the new layout for that area can be worked out.
<SergioMeneses> sounds ok for me
<smartboyhw> All hail SergioMeneses, Lubuntu Wiki area man :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, ^
<SergioMeneses> is that necessary?
 * SergioMeneses hides
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, LOL
<SergioMeneses> just kidding
 * SergioMeneses hugs smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Maybe I should recommend chilicuil next:P
<SergioMeneses> o0
<smartboyhw> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<DanChapman> Afternoon all :-)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, or maybe DanChapman
<smartboyhw> :P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, \o\
<DanChapman> SergioMeneses, hey
<DanChapman> jibel, hey. have you had a chance to look at ubiquity tests at all. I just looked at todays run and from the console output for the lvm_encrypt test it looks like the install completed fine but the ap.xml and recording say otherwise. Really strange!
<jibel> DanChapman, Hey, sorry I didn't have time to look yet
<xnox> DanChapman: ubiquity hasn't been rebuild since partman-lvm was fixed, so i'd wait for ubiquity rebuild before investigating lvm failures any further.
<DanChapman> jibel, no rush mate. When ever you can.
<rbasak> I filed bug 1210503 earlier.
<ubot5> bug 1210503 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) ""allow-stderr" tests that produce stderr output always pass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210503
<rbasak> We should probably fix that before many more allow-stderr tests get written
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yup, just to and from computer, so leave a message and I'll get back to you :)
<balloons> elopio, fginther I updated the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing page to reflect what apps are in jenkins, being smoke tested, and using the sdk in addition to % complete. ON that note I think I'd like to add all the tests currently running and passing on daily smoke testing to the jenkins builds. that should be a nice litmus test for good tests that should run in the virtual enviroment
<fginther> balloons, agreed. we should be gating at the earliest possible stage.
<balloons> om26er, useful for you also ^^
<fginther> balloons, see http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/318/ to /322/
<balloons> fginther, that virtual environment eek! ohh.. but it caught my stupid mistake on terminal
<balloons> dependencies, dependencies
<fginther> balloons, it's good for one thing...
 * fginther wishes we had a phone emulator in hand
<balloons> it'll be a moment on the terminal changes
<fginther> balloons, I can test a branch when you're ready
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-ap-smoke-tests
<balloons> fginther, ^^
<balloons> err
<balloons> lol
<balloons> fginther, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/convert-ap-to-sdk-emulator
<fginther> balloons,
<fginther> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/323/testReport/
<balloons> fginther, well good, I feel better.. I know why that test fails in the virtual env.
<elopio> balloons, fginther, why don't you enable the gated reviews on the calculator?
<elopio> all the tests where passing for me.
<balloons> elopio, vm's hate us: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/321/
<elopio> mmm.
<elopio> it seems like a missing sleep.
<balloons> I've been doing polling routines
<balloons> fginther, can you re-run terminal.. It should love me now :-)
<fginther> balloons, can you give it a try?
<fginther> oops
<balloons> fginther, sure
<fginther> balloons, hang on
 * balloons hangs
<fginther> balloons, are you able to kick off a rebuild now?
<balloons> fginther, let me see
<balloons> fginther, as far as I can tell now.. but, perhaps I'm missing it
<fginther> balloons, once your logged in, you should see a rebuild link on the left side of this page: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/323/
<balloons> yea, no rebuild link
<fginther> argh, try again
<balloons> :-)
<fginther> yeah
<balloons> fginther, nifty :-)
<balloons> ohh sweet.. I can test any branch :-)
<fginther> balloons, I gotta call it a day. Drop me a note if you get that test working and I'll add it the default testing
<balloons> fginther, sure.. I'll work on getting them working in vm's too, heh
<phillw> hi balloons, how goes it?
<balloons> food time!
<balloons> how are you phillw ?
<phillw> ahh, I've just fed :)
<phillw> go eat... give me a ping when you have fed :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I sent you email :D
 * SergioMeneses says hi to everybody
<phillw> SergioMeneses: thanks, I'm just waiting to catch up with Bipul. for the tasks coming up? they are on the Fb page. I can pastebin it if you are not a fan of failbook
<SergioMeneses> btw phillw I didnt know what more information add xD
<phillw> SergioMeneses: you should join the lubuntu-qa team... saves me having to approve your emails manually :P
<SergioMeneses> phillw, give me the link plz
<phillw> SergioMeneses: and the wiki-docs team :D
<phillw> SergioMeneses: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs and https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<phillw> I'll approve as soon as I receive the requests
<SergioMeneses> phillw, but I should not join to wiki-docs after elections?
<SergioMeneses> another mailing list /o\
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the wiki-docs team is an area for people to discuss things. I was not aware that you were seeking to be TL of that area?.....
<SergioMeneses> ah ok
<phillw> If so, then I will hold an election. I (mis) understood that you wanted to help. You are more than welcome to apply to be the TL of that group!
<SergioMeneses> done, you have to approve to me now :D
 * phillw awaits for lp to send the requests out.... :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa and https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs approved (I went direct to the lp accounts... the email will arrive eventually :P )
<SergioMeneses> phillw, done
<phillw> SergioMeneses: approved... you also have a PM from me.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok I'm reading
<phillw> SergioMeneses: good, I've just been asked to move https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/temp_Manual to 'live'.... Gee, wiki editing will be the death of me :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, Can you send me an email with all this information? I'm still at work ;) when i arrive at home I will start to work on it
<SergioMeneses> sounds ok?
<phillw> yeah, I'll email the pastebin link.. it's valid for 30 days :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok then
<SergioMeneses> more advices? :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: catch up with me over the weekend.
<phillw> I'm just doing the wiki move from sandbox to live for another team.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, if you can send me you sandbox link that would be great
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I've just moved https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/temp_Manual to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/GettingStarted so that team can fine tune it. for the lubuntu areas, they are a part of the two parts of lubuntu wiki areas that we have.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, awesome!
<SergioMeneses> ok I'm going out from work
<SergioMeneses> see you later guys
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-10
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj,good morning
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
<Noskcaj> ready for the hackfest?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no:P
<Noskcaj> Once i finish this package i'll get my webcam set up and make sure the hangout is ready
<kotux> I wish I can attend, but I'm just comfortable with virtualbox
<smartboyhw> ...
<Noskcaj> kotux, attend anyway, this is developing it and learning rather than having to use it
<kotux> testdrive isn't friendly to me. :-(
<kotux> ahh, ok
<kotux> when is it again?
<kotux> tomorrow ?
<Noskcaj> in 8 hours
<Noskcaj> UTC1200-1600
<Noskcaj> oops, 1000-16000
<Noskcaj> 1000-1600
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Have you got a pypi account yet?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no
<Noskcaj> please do, it's the second place testdrive is hosted
<Noskcaj> also, my plan for how to handle all the branches we get: don't merge anything, just review, then tomorrow we can work on putting it all into one branch ready for kirkland and roaxsoax to check
<phillw> Noskcaj: I was planning to be there, but have been busy with ex and incoming wiki team for lubuntu.... mysql will be the death of me :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, let us know i you're able to be online for anything.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Do you want to come and test the hangout?
<elfy> package tracker is missing the report a bug link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1210728
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210728 in Ubuntu QA Website "Report a testcase bug missing from package tracker" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> 25 minutes till hackfest
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no
<Noskcaj> ?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 10:00 uTC = 18:00 KT
<smartboyhw> *HKT
<smartboyhw> Now is 3:47 HKT
<elfy> if it's at 10:00UTC it's currently 7:47UTC
<Noskcaj> I am so stupid it hurts, i'll be asleep then. Quickly, fix everything!
<Noskcaj> how am i this dumb?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<Noskcaj> i need food then i will be back to start the hackfest
<elfy> 2 hours of food and you'll be in no state to start anything :p
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOL
<smartboyhw> +1
<elfy> thought FAMILY changed in testcases to read whatever flavour your're testing - that seems to be fail
<smartboyhw> elfy, oh:(
<elfy> I'll double check in a minute - I'm just waiting for a vb install
<Noskcaj> Welcome everyone, to the testdrive hackfest
<Noskcaj> I will be hosting this between 1000 and 1200 UTC, then smartboyhw will host this until 1600UTC
<Noskcaj> You can get the code by running "bzr branch lp:testdrive"
<Noskcaj> We will try and check all of your changes when you upload them, so please don't request to merge into the trunk. I will do this, and merge the translations, manually after the hackfest.
<Noskcaj> More details, and an incomplete list of what needs doing are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest
<Noskcaj> A google hangout is currently running, if anyone would like to join, go to https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e8c754e20e5d988992dd6801eb441add084dae8d?hl=en-GB
 * smartboyhw has no hardware to join, so no hangout:P
<Noskcaj> not even a mic?
<smartboyhw> My mum's fault
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no mic
<smartboyhw> I requested but NO.
<Noskcaj> and you can join it anyway and use the chat
 * elfy thinks hangouts are a nightmare
 * smartboyhw agrees
<Noskcaj> although the only difference is my face isthere
 * elfy thinks hangouts are a nightmare
<elfy> :p
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, this is going so well...
<smartboyhw> NOsk?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ?
<elfy> smartboyhw: he's lost the kitchen - can't find food
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOL
<smartboyhw> +1
<Noskcaj> I've started two hours early because i forgot how timezones work, i didn't get dessert because i rushed back here, and i'm the only one working on testdrive's code
<elfy> well if nothing else you won't forget how timezones work ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj,  yep:P
<Noskcaj> lol
<elfy> Noskcaj: now you're really on your own ...
<Noskcaj> sigh
 * elfy has had loads of luck testing latest with autoresize :|
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, hey is the testdrive hakfest today?
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, yeah
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, I went full retard and made the hackfest start when i get off the computer, so it's not 0800UTC-1600UTC
<Noskcaj> and good morning
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, lol :-) well i will have a look at the todo list see if I can do anything :-)
<Noskcaj> awesome
<DanChapman> i see its a quickly app
 * Noskcaj doesn't even know what that means
<Noskcaj> don't bother explaining
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, lol
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, quickly is giving this output.
<DanChapman> WARNING: Your project is out of date.  Newly created projects use
<DanChapman> GTK+ 3, PyGI, and GSettings.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly/GTK3 for
<DanChapman> porting information and when you have finished porting your code, run
<DanChapman> 'quickly upgrade' to get rid of this message.
<DanChapman> Maybe something for a future hackfest
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, how do i open testdrive in quickly?
<DanChapman> have you installed quickly?
<Noskcaj> yep
<DanChapman> cool... well go into testdrive root folder and run 'quickly run'
<Noskcaj> ok
<DanChapman> 'quickly edit' will open text editor and quickly design opens glade
<Noskcaj> both crash for some reason
<DanChapman> did quickly run crash?
<Noskcaj> no
<DanChapman> cool, are you running saucy, as I have not been able to use glade on saucy for weeks now. It won't load anything  for me
<Noskcaj> I assume this has something to do with the new qt system
<Noskcaj> wb smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's it going?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's it going/
<Noskcaj> i'm very angry at testdrive. good other than that
<Noskcaj> It refuses to work after i put 2gb memory in
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> Heck, you are a Testdrive maintainer yourself, deal with it yourself:P
<Noskcaj> really? I maintain the debian/ and po/ parts
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you are a member of the Testdrive team, duh
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, currently translating to Chinese (Traditional) here
<Noskcaj> yay, translations
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I might go down at a time before 12 UTC...
<smartboyhw> I will be back by then tough
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> *though
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, please improve ./testdrive-gtk.desktop.in.h:3's translations string
<Noskcaj> what about it?
<smartboyhw> ISO;Testing;Ubuntu;Daily;VM;Virtual Machine;zsync;rsync;Testdrive
<smartboyhw> Too hell long
<Noskcaj> It's the list of keywords, feel free to edot, but it can't just be shortend
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ^
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> good night everyone
<DanChapman> see ya Noskcaj  o/
<smartboyhw> Oh, Noskcaj left!?
<DanChapman> yeah a while ago now
<knome> apparently
<smartboyhw> Hmm..
<elfy> hackfest finish I assume
<smartboyhw> elfy, no actually, I am supposed to take over:P
<elfy> have fun then :)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, so, want to do some Python hacking again?:P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, lol yeah :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest and see what you want to do
<DanChapman> well i'm just finding my way round the source atm then gonna add ubuntu-gnome first off
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, well you can copy my code:P
<smartboyhw> My code is from UbuntuKylin.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~testdrive/testdrive/trunk/revision/414
<DanChapman> cool well i am goin to have to install raring first as quickly is not my friend on saucy today :-(
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, well you don't have to necessary have quickly?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, what you need for coding Testdrive is a terminal and a editor, that's enough:P
<DanChapman> hmmm why does testdrive hang after clicking ok on pref dialog
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, :O
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yes :)
<SergioMeneses> I'll PM you
<elfy> phillw: I just approved/merged the lxpanel testcase and added it to the package tracker, so it's there for you to use in tests now
<phillw> elfy: thanks, I'll let the L-QA people know.... I'm on wiki duties just at present :)
<elfy> so who is the lubuntu qa contact?
<phillw> elfy: me :)
<elfy> too many hats makes for headache
<phillw> but I'm also emergency holographic TL of wiki area whilst Sergio gets up to speed :)
<elfy> I'm sure sergio will do just fine once he's done the xfburn testcase he's assigned to himself :p
<phillw> we're just playing with some layouts to enable easier navigation for new commers :) I'm sure he'll complete his test case in short order
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOLl
 * smartboyhw decides to take a hat test for elfy :P
<smartboyhw> write, rather:P
<elfy> but would it pass muster ...
<elfy> not sure how you'd make it agnostic
<smartboyhw> That's a good question though
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, elfy \o
<elfy> smartboyhw: so - you ubuntu-studio qa ?
<smartboyhw> elfy, not exactly, it's sort of 3/4 zequence 1/4 me:P
<smartboyhw> Um, it's weird in our case:)
<elfy> ok - so in your 1/4 of it - you really should get some of your terstcases sorted - especially ones like alacarte
<elfy> so that we don't need to
<smartboyhw> elfy, I know, we're undermanpower
<smartboyhw> I mean, zequence is now in DebConf
<elfy> so are we :)
<smartboyhw> I am in Kubuntu packaging business
<elfy> anyway - I'm not serious
<smartboyhw> elfy, I thought zequence is to send an e-mail about this, he forgotten maybe
<balloons> still about?
<elfy> balloons: go away - it's saturday and I've got one of those questions waiting for you ... :D
<balloons> yikes
<elfy> like how has this come to be marked as archived http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases/1586/results
<elfy> and how to undo it
<elfy> but it can wait till I annoy you on Monday :p
<balloons> smartboyhw, how'd things go? I guess I just missed the ending
<balloons> elfy, well that is wild.. I looked quickly, but it doesn' t make sense
<balloons> it shouldn't be archived
<elfy> I know - it's definitely a monday one :)
<elfy> balloons: smartboy didn't want to tell you how it went
 * elfy wanders off into the wild to party with the picts again
<balloons> I thought I was going to be able to hit the last hour but I guess not..
<balloons> elfy, ok.. well cheers
<elfy> cya
<DanChapman> balloons, hey o/
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy mate
<DanChapman> balloons, haven't seen you here on a Saturday before :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I was trying to make the last bit of the hackfest and see what was going on ;-) normally I try and have some time away from the pc on the weekends
<SergioMeneses> ok guys lunchtime see ya!
<elfy> balloons: so you should - especially if it's your job
<balloons> so if anything it is sunday I'm around, not saturday
<DanChapman> I wish I could get time off at weekends :-) between doing tests, uni assignments and kids don't get much time to relax :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: you just do what I do - No
<elfy> sometimes it even works
<phillw> elfy: do you have the link for lxpanel handy? (Dons QA hat, again).
<elfy> which link exactly?
<elfy> there being a couple
<phillw> (16:52:21) elfy: phillw: I just approved/merged the lxpanel testcase and added it to the package tracker, so it's there for you to use in tests now
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases
<elfy> it's number 1606
<phillw> thnx
<phillw> Oops!The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. This can happen because of an invalid link or because of a bug.
<elfy> phillw: maybe you don't have admin rights to there
<phillw> I wasn't signed in.... Did a reboot after an update of Saucy :)
<elfy> tyhat'd do it ...
<phillw> elfy: thanks, I've added it to the suite. I'll let the L-QA people know.
<elfy> cool
<elfy> phillw: starting to get some testcases for packages now then
<elfy> phillw: 1607 lxappearance is there for you to put in packages tracker
<phillw> elfy: thanks, added
<elfy> welcome
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-11
<elfy> phillw: 1608 is there for you now as well
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<DanChapman> elfy hey :-)
<elfy> how's sunday looking
<DanChapman> its looking good here. WHat about you?
<elfy> looking like the small faces could write a song about it
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ping
<smartboyhw> Didn't you change your nick?:P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hello o/
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hey
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, ping
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, I'm still here. i assume i missed something?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, I do have to admit: This hackfest is a fail:P
<Noskcaj10> yep
<Noskcaj10> I got a few things done though
<Noskcaj10> e.g. 16GB disk and 2GB RAM
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, good
<elfy> sometimes you just have to assume that people aren't interested
<smartboyhw> elfy, Noskcaj10 I think the problem is that it's a Saturday and people just wouldn't come-.-
<elfy> even if they had there was no-one here to run it
<Noskcaj10> yep. And the timezone issue
<elfy> yea
<elfy> in an ideal world if something is supposed to run as long as it was supposed to then you'd have cover in more than a couple of tz's
<knome> or a very limited, strict time with highly specified activity, so people can schedule that and then know they'll be free
<elfy> true
<elfy> phillw: and 1609
<phillw> elfy: okies :)
<phillw> added, thanks
<elfy> welcome - don't expect me to do 2 every day :p
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-04
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel_> good morning quality :)
<elfy> hi dkessel_
<dkessel> balloons: are there any quality related events in the next weeks?
<balloons> dkessel, I plan to have one for beta RTM, but didn't announce the date as the beta images slide back a week, so I'm holding my cards close :-)
<balloons> we just had 2 image milestones the last couple weeks
 * balloons looks at calendar
<dkessel> ok...
<balloons> beta 1 is at the end of the month, and it looks like precise 12.04.5 happens this week. Final beta is not until week of 22 sept
<balloons> so yea for this month, we'll do an event for RTM.. Anything else you'd like to see?
<dkessel> balloons: ok thanks :)
<balloons> always happy to run an event for something
<dkessel> i am currently looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/
<dkessel> lots of unstable jobs there...
<dkessel> this on is funny: utopic-adt-y-u-no-validate
<dkessel> (because of the name...)
<dkessel> balloons: ^ we could try to get some of those jobs fixed
<balloons> dkessel, hehe.. I like the name also
<balloons> dkessel, we most certainly could.. autopkgtest's are always unique
<balloons> also autopkgtest can now run tests from autopilot and on the phone as well.. so it's a singluar solution for testing
<balloons> if you didn't see pitti's article, have a look at it..it's a bit technical, but gives you the idea: http://www.piware.de/2014/07/deb-click-schroot-lxc-qemu-phone-cloud-one-autopkgtest-to-rule-them-all/
<balloons> I should say, autopkgtest really got click support
<balloons> dkessel, so all that said, I see more autopkg in our future. If you want to help out, I would encourage you to pick a test and ping jibel and pitti. They both work very closely with these tests
<dkessel> balloons: yeah, i actually listened to pitti 's hangout last week (?) where he talked about it... great work!
<balloons> dkessel, ohh excellent
<jibel> dkessel, numbers of these jobs are direct sync from debian. It'd would indeed be great to have them fixed and the patchs upstreamed.
<dkessel> jibel: i tried starting at the top. but i don't understand where the source for the package comes from...
<dkessel> looks like ubuntu's version just had an initial version of the tests added... so there might be a fix upstream already
<dkessel> stgraber: copying the "usermod" lines from https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/17/lxc-1-0-unprivileged-containers/ is broken; the '--' part of the lines got converted to some other character in the blog.....
<stgraber> dkessel: ah yeah, wordpress tends to be stupid like that, let me see if I can fix that
<knome> stgraber, &#45;&#45;
<knome> stgraber, should be no formatting problems if you wrapped the lines in code tags though
<dkessel> hmmm any idea why lxc fails to start the container? log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954410/
<dkessel> stgraber: do you think i have to configure something to make it work?
<stgraber> dkessel: can you pastebin /proc/self/cgroup ?
<dkessel> stgraber: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7954449/
<stgraber> dkessel: what version of Ubuntu is that on?
<dkessel> stgraber: trusty
<stgraber> ok, it looks like you didn't reboot your machine after installing lxc so logind appears to be a bit confused with the cgroups
<stgraber> you should at least logout and login again to have /proc/self/cgroup look good or just reboot the machine entirely
<dkessel> ok that might be the reason brb
<dkessel> stgraber: thanks, that worked :)
<stgraber> good
<ianorlin> I was doing an install entire disk testcase but get a wierd error message can't have end before the the start at selecting erase entire disk and install lubuntu and don't currently have a browser installed to switch to and report using apport
<ianorlin> and dpkg is locked by ubiquity so how can I send the info with apport?
<ianorlin> this is in a virtualbox virtual machine
<ianorlin> not sure saving to file will help if has no partitions to save to
<balloons> ianorlin, howdy
<ianorlin> hi ballons
<balloons> so I'm trying to follow along with what happened
<balloons> the end result though is you need to report a bug from the vm right?
<ianorlin> yes
<balloons> for reference we have a page to help with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<balloons> if your question isn't answered by it, I'll add the info
<balloons> so that said, I would recommend saving the bug report to file later as is suggested
<balloons> ahh but I see you note you don't have anything to save to.. you can also ssh into the machine and get the file
<ianorlin> I don't have a server runnning on the installer I don't think so would need to ssh from the vm with the save command from apport
<average_guy> I am having the same problem with all utopic-daily img's for last several days ianorlin
<balloons> mmm.. is there a bug for this?
<average_guy> I filed a bug and failed a testcase, the bug seems to be gone from the list now tho
<balloons> average_guy, care to share the bug?
<average_guy> i figured it must be on my end, have tried many diff reconfig on host, problem persists
<average_guy> I can't find it now balloons
<balloons> heh.. if you filed it, it will show under your name in lp
<average_guy> maybe I dreamed I filed it, cuz its not there
<average_guy> 1352252
<ianorlin> that seems like it
<balloons> bug 1352252
<ubot5> bug 1352252 in parted (Ubuntu) "Exception during partitioning whilst utopic server installations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352252
<balloons> nice, thanks for that
<average_guy> I just failed several testcases I have been trying to make work ianorlin now that I know its not just me
<balloons> thanks for pointing it out.. sanity checks help everyone
<teward> are there Utopic ISOs out there at all?  I'd like to spin up a Utopic ISO to test something to see if I can replicate it in Utopic as well as Trusty...
<teward> not sure where/if there're ISOs spun up yet.
<Nothing_Much> teward: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ Try that
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-05
<teward> Nothing_Much, thanks, however, I found the daily ISOs location, hopefully the daily ISO installs and I don't have to do a Trusty -> Utopic upgrade by hand...
<balloons> teward, your source is always cdimage.ubuntu.com for non-released images
<jibel> good morning
<dkessel> good morning jibel
<average_guy> I can use testdrive or zsync, I lean towards testdrive because end user want GUI.  I just noticed though that if I zsync the utopic-daily-server img it faults where they all fault atm, but if I hit sync in testdrive and launch, it runs w/no problem
<average_guy> guess i done w/testdrive as i cannot trust that it pulls the correct img
<average_guy> I filed it as a bug against testdrive 1352905, but maybe the problem is zsync?
<roadmr> bug 1352905
<ubot5> bug 1352905 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive not syncing most recent img maybe?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352905
<knome> balloons, hai
<balloons> knome, hai
<knome> was reading the mailing list, and was thinking what on earth would "beta RTM" mean...
<knome> i'm sure new people will know even less
<meecoder> Hello!
<balloons> howdy meecoder
<meecoder> I'm getting started with testing Ubuntu now, downloading VirtualBox and the testing iso.
<average_guy> welcome meecoder, more=merrier
<meecoder> Sadly, I have very slow internet. Incredibly slow.
<average_guy> check this out then my friend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<meecoder> Just a question: I have a Mac(running Mac OS.) I am using it for testing, should I install Ubuntu in a virtual machine and then use testdrive in it, or should I install it on the computer?)
<meecoder> Or should I wait two weeks until I go back home and can use my Ubuntu laptops?
<average_guy> well technically you wouldn't even need to install Ubuntu I would think.  I sometimes test iso's from vbox on Windows host
<meecoder> Okay, can I use the zsync files on Mac? If so how?
<average_guy> nope, zsync is a linux program. If you stay OSX will have to http download the iso
<meecoder> I'll use zsync when I get home so I can use my linux computers, for now it's http(=slow)
<average_guy> zsync is no help the first time, but everytime thereafter is only grabs the parts that have changed so less bandwidth overall
<balloons> right.. meecoder you can certainly install ubuntu in a VM, and for the first few tries I'd recommend it so you know what to expect and are comfortable
<average_guy> ^ the boss (I think)
<meecoder> I saw you on the wiki!
<meecoder> I still wish I was in Kansas City, I could get Google Fiber. That would improve the speed of downloading Ubuntu. and balloons: I have used ubuntu many times before, just not the testing version.
<balloons> meecoder, google fiber sounds lovely :-) and it sounds like you have all the tools to test effectively
<meecoder> I just went through a test, and realized I had downloaded the stable version. Now time for a retry download...
<stgraber> all current images were bad, a new batch is building now
<stgraber> I expect the first ones to show up in ~5min
<meecoder> should I redownload after that?
<stgraber> yes
<meecoder> How do I know when it is done?
<stgraber> queuebot will announce them as they show up
<stgraber> or just look at iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<meecoder> ok thanks
<quantibility> hello
<quantibility> ??
<quantibility> hello world?
<quantibility> heh
<quantibility> i take it the is the devlopers guild?
<quantibility> or developers
<meecoder> no, more like testers
<quantibility> dang it
<quantibility> as am i
<quantibility> tester and pushing myself to program
<quantibility> its been a long time since i touched it
<quantibility> my problem now is this dang panel i wanna reprogram it really
<quantibility> no offense but its problem matic on this and other linux distros i have trid
<meecoder> for more information about what we do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<meecoder> ubuntu development is at #ubuntu-devel i think
<quantibility> however i do realize i have a computer that i,m pretty sure has a few interesting hardware and special issues with it. though i don't see why i has this freaking problem of losing the dang buttons and having everything slide over to the right... and no easy way that i have found so far to fix it
<quantibility> its like i have to reinstall whole system to get it fixed
<quantibility> so
<quantibility> as a "tester" / user i wanna let ya know that this bug with the panel is pain the keester
<quantibility> i wanna reprogram the whole darn thing
<meecoder> Go to Launchpad to report and work on bugs. launchpad.net/ubuntu
<quantibility> im using xubunt
<quantibility> u
<quantibility> da faq is launch pad?
<meecoder> Launchpad is where Ubuntu is developed.
<quantibility> ohhhhhhhh sorry
<quantibility> btw im an old irc'er, im 35, at about 10 to 11 i been on the net,..
<quantibility> i programmed my first basic at 11
<quantibility> known about IRC since 11 although i used Mric as my main client till you had to pay for it
<meecoder> if you want to work on problems with Ubuntu or versions of it you might want to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<elfy> quantibility: is this a bug with 14.04 or 14.10 ? specific to xubuntu - http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<elfy> if you want to help with testing xubuntu - then I am positive you'd get your hand snatched off ;)
<quantibility> well, see the thing is its PANEL its self, i was using another distro
<quantibility> same problem arouse
<quantibility> lay off the "ubuntu" "xbuntu" user battle, im talking linux
<elfy> ok - so which version of xubuntu is it
<quantibility> can't you just like ask irc what version im using?
<quantibility> i was using solusOS
<quantibility> same dang thing
<elfy> ok - xfce?
<quantibility> actually im more interested in the core.
<quantibility> xfce yes
<elfy> in which case check https://bugzilla.xfce.org
<elfy> if it's in xfce then xubuntu won't be in a position to do much, but people that work with xubuntu work with xfce
<elfy> and as far as a 'battle' there is none - but ubuntu issues and xubuntu issues are NOT the same - and I've enough on my plate with xubuntu without worrying about ubuntu thanks
<quantibility> yeah thats why im interested in linux core.. i think its too big and that processing information can be simplified... so much so i think you can cut core size a third with even more versatility and less issues...
<quantibility> basically with so many libraries in existence and access to the internet being so readily available, you can build your system on the fly.. basically you need one big library of api locations and once called stored on the fly
<rbasak> pitti: have you considered using cache=unsafe in adt-virt-qemu? I wonder if it would speed things up.
<sn33zy> im bored and don't know what to do.  does anyone have a task or something that needs done?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-06
<pitti> rbasak: I didn't know about cache=unsafe; just reading about it
<pitti> rbasak: ah, so with -snapshot this is implied, but not with using an explicit overlay; that overlay is still usually on tmpfs, but I guess it can't hurt to specify it explicitly
<pitti> rbasak: is this already supported on precise/trusty?
<pitti> rbasak: ah, precise's qemu doc already describes it
<pitti> rbasak: but first, need to fix total qemu failure with most recent qemu from utopic..
<pitti> rbasak: ok, autopkgtest fixed for qemu 2.1, and I committed the cache=unsafe; thanks for pointing out!
<shrini_> team
<shrini_> I am exploring this page
<shrini_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Autopilot
<shrini_> adding the PPA is not working
<shrini_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa
<shrini_> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:autopilot/ppa'.
<shrini_> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<shrini_> getting this error
<shrini_> elfy: ^^^
<elfy> shrini_: fails here too - so it's not just you :) try asking in #ubuntu-autopilot if no-one here sees and knows the answer, might be someone in there who knows
<shrini_> elfy: okey. thanks
<knome> i believe the autopilot PPA's are restructured
<knome> try ppa:autopilot/1.5
<knome> though that PPA doesn't seem to have the packages needed...
<shrini_> 1.5 is being added
<shrini_> myself and nithya are trying to add more manual testcases
<shrini_> hope we are doing correctly
<elfy> they look fine so far shrini_ - I commented on the inkscape one recently
<shrini_> elfy: yes. Will add more testcases for inkscape soon
<shrini_> thanks for the good works
<elfy> :)
<elfy> when you do - just change it locally then push the new stuff to the same place - no need to create a new one
<shrini_> okey
<rbasak> pitti: thanks! In last night's test I got an improvement from 2h40m to 1h40m for mysql this way.
<pitti> rbasak: oh wow, you use an on-disk overlay dir?
<pitti> rbasak: it defaults to /tmp/ (I have that on tmpfs), and in CI we use /dev/shm/
<rbasak> pitti: well, it is the default. With cache=unsafe it shouldn't matter!
<rbasak> This is on my laptop. I don't have unlimited memory!
<pitti> rbasak: I suppose it'll still be quite a bit slower on disk, but that's indeeed a nice improvement
<pitti> rbasak: yeah, I have 16 GB, I work in /tmp (tmpfs) all the time :)
<pitti> I specifially bought so much to be able to run tons of VMs, containers, schroots, etc. in parallel
<rbasak> I did that, but my laptop is a bit old now. It's maxed out at 8G
<rbasak> I've never considered putting /tmp in tmpfs
<pitti> I had that with 4 GB already
<pitti> it's something which we honestly should do by befautl for > 1 GB
<pitti> avoids a lot of HD spin up/down
<pitti> but some programs still put large temp stuff in /tmp instead of /var/tmp, so that'll break with some cases (large firefox downloads for example)
<pitti> chicken-egg problem
<akaradag> hi, i am searching how ubuntu team test iso image automatically. I read some post and watched a video but it is for manuel
<akaradag> Keeping ubuntu healthy: Manual Image Testing - http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/03/keeping-ubuntu-healthy-manual-image.html
<meecoder> found a bug, been reported 3 times, not yet fixed: bug 1332836 on launchpad
<ubot5> bug 1332836 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "installation ISO Ubuntu Desktop "Utopic Daily" - 'Welcome to Ubuntu' slide is not correct" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332836
<akaradag> hello, i hope anyone help me
<akaradag> how ubuntu test iso automatically
<akaradag> i am searching a method for testing os installation
<average_guy> I have reported this in the past also meecoder, i think is last thing to change b4 actual release.
<average_guy> my feeling is, if i see something wrong, will keep reporting it until someone tells me to stop
<average_guy> akaradag: you check out http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/ ?  I don't know crap about crap but I see you been asking a while now
<balloons> akaradag, howdy
<balloons> akaradag,the autopilot tests for ubiquity can be found in lp:ubiquity
<balloons> akaradag, on your bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1332836, this isn't normally updated until beta. So it has been triaged and will be fixed, but it's not likely to be fixed until beta
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1332836 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "installation ISO Ubuntu Desktop "Utopic Daily" - 'Welcome to Ubuntu' slide is not correct" [Low,Triaged]
<balloons> as average_guy said, it might even be a bit later than that, they like to hold off on updating until the new artwork and design is done, which isn't ready yet
<knome> balloons, there's also a branch that allows slideshows to use a pre-defined variable from lsb_release
<knome> balloons, it's not merged yet to main though..
<balloons> knome, yea.. It's a little confusing to me why they do it this way, but . . .
<knome> less technical moving parts, less prone to errors ;)
<balloons> ture
<knome> but yeah, it requires human attention every cycle
<knome> and so does the slideshow anyway
<balloons> yep.. probably why it is the way it is
<knome> though, considering how everything that can be considered documentation is doing right now in mainbuntu, it's a bit meh
<pitti> balloons, plars, jibel: autopkgtest's adb --serial option fixed: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=445965
<pitti> plars, balloons: I'll upload that to utopic now, unless you run it out of git?
<plars> pitti: oh, cool!
<plars> pitti: no, we have the package installed, so we'll need to update that on the server to see this change
<pitti> plars: which autopkgtest is installed in the lab, is that vila's PPA?
<pitti> plars: can you just grab the new utopic package then?
<plars> pitti: no, in this case it's just from the archives
<plars> pitti: yep
<pitti> plars: the .deb will work fine on trusty or precise (if you have a backport of python3-debian)
<plars> pitti: we are on trusty now
<pitti> balloons: could ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot move its libautopilot-qt dependency to libautopilot-qt5, to avoid dragging in a gazillion qt4 packages?
<pitti> plars, balloons: there's your new autopkgtest: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/3.3.2git1/+build/6247291
<pitti> it'll still take some two hours until it lands in utopic, but I figure it doesn't matter much for you where you download the deb from
<pitti> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qt-deps/+merge/229843 s'il te plaît ?
<pitti> or elopio
<elopio> pitti: +1
<elopio> I'll add it to my list of MPs to get approved by the sdk team. Howerver, this week they seem to be too busy because the queue is growing bigger.
<pitti> elopio: yeah, it's one of these things I wish I could JFDI and upload :)
<pitti> anyway, good night everyone!
<elopio> good night.
<jibel> pitti, Prima!
<balloons> jibel, qu'est ce prima?
<jibel> balloons, in German it means: excellent, great, wonderful!, fantastic, ...
<balloons> jibel, awesome thanks.. that brings the german vocab up to at least 4 words now :-p
<knome> balloons, ja!
<elfy> hope one is bier
<knome> right...
<balloons> hallo knome and elfy
<knome> that leaves two words to use
<knome> i guess hallo is one
<balloons> it's a requirement for work.. must be able to order beer in any language
<knome> and "die mannschaft" has to be one..
<balloons> I use danke instead of saying thank you in my everyday speech..
<knome> awwh
<balloons> I think it's the only german that has stuck around.. but anyways ;-)
<stgraber> 12.04.5: respin in progress to get new dmidecode fixing install failure with recent qemu
<stgraber> that affects all images
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-07
<akaradag> hello again, does anyone know ubuntu's automated test method for os installation
<jpds_> akaradag: Yes, what about it?
<akaradag> good, i am searching a method to test os installation as automatically
<akaradag> what is ubuntu's method for that?
<jpds_> preseed.
<jpds_> Same as Debian.
<jibel> akaradag, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/i386/apb.html
<dkessel> good morning
<elfy> yay - can install to whole disk again \o/
<average_guy> I am chasing a bug I filed #1352905 and have found the solution - dunno wht to do nxt
<average_guy> testdrive pulls the iso listed on the manifest, the tracker where is says "Link to download information" does not show the correct link for zsync
<average_guy> hence http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/74832/testcases/1337/results
<average_guy> jibel or stgraber  ^^  I am told you guys are the ones I should mention this to
<balloons> bug 1352905
<ubot5> bug 1352905 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive not syncing most recent img maybe?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352905
<balloons> average_guy, you can check the image testdrive pulls vs the one you downloaded
<balloons> look in ~/.cache/testdrive/iso to find the images
<balloons> compare it with what you downloaded.. grab the md5sums and check both
<balloons> make sense?
<average_guy> i peeked under the hood of testdrive to see how it gets it's img balloons
<average_guy> it pulls from the manifest
<average_guy> the zsync link does not match
<balloons> sure, but the bug is a little confusing.. or I'm confused
<balloons> are the images different?
<ianorlin> yes but is it same image as it could be a mirror?
<balloons> well check the md5's and see
<average_guy> they do not match
<balloons> i replied to the bug with some questions.. if you can provide the details it should help pinpoint the problem
<average_guy> ok
<balloons> thanks ;-) and well spotted
<average_guy> ty :) am pretty proud of myself. It has been "bugging" me
<elopio> balloons: hello.
<elopio> balloons: your branch with the fixes for the warning is great, thanks for that.
<elopio> balloons: but your test is still no good, because I can't make it fail.
<elopio> and I can't find a way to make it work. I've tried all the ways to reload a module I have found.
<elopio> balloons: as it's unlikely to regress because we will never touch the emulators module again, I'm ok with removing the test, if you agree that's a good idea.
<balloons> elopio, you don't think importing in the testcase works?
<balloons> elopio, I am ok with removing it.. it's probably a meaningless test
<elopio> balloons: it doesn't work because by the time you hit it, it's already in sys.modules
<elopio> so the second time you do the import, the warning is not logged anyway. So the test will always pass.
<elopio> it was a good idea to test it, but now we will spend more time trying to get it right than the value we will get out of it.
<balloons> elopio, ok fair enough.. I'll just drop it
<elopio> I tested it manually, and all your changes solve the issue.
<balloons> I removed and pushed
<balloons> average_guy, so the tracker it is then?
<average_guy> yes balloons, the tracker shows the wrong link for zsync'ing
<balloons> average_guy, mmm..
<balloons> i think I see the problem actually: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<balloons> the manifests are old
<average_guy> I didn't even know that cld happen :(
<balloons> it's just a bit odd
<balloons> I'm confused as well
<average_guy> I just know I get 2 diff test results, and dont wanna test everything twice
<balloons> average_guy, so testdrive is indeed correct here. This is sort of a weird case
<balloons> my guess is the issue is images are not passing the automatic testing and thus the "current" image is out of date from the daily built image which the tracker links to
<balloons> heh, though actually that means testdrive is at fault
<average_guy> I see
<balloons> the trouble is, do we want a result for an image that failed automatic testing; the answer is no, that's why we gate them
<balloons> it's just never gotten so out of sync before
<balloons> so the issue has never really presented itself
<ianorlin> it does say the image is oversized on the testing page
<balloons> so technically, on the tracker, you should grab the daily image as listed on the tracker.
<average_guy> gotcha balloons, trust the tracker - the manifest is the problem
<balloons> yes trsut the tracker.. the problem is that testdrive only grabs known good images.. which is technically what we want you to test
<balloons> it's worthy of discussion on the mailing list
<balloons> it's an interesting problem to have it carry on and be out of sync
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-08
<dkessel> shhh don't be so loud queuebot
<Guest77294> Hello Everyone! Is do-release upgrade -d broken? I am not able to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<balloons> dkessel, lol
<manoj-ms> Anyone has tried using do-release upgrade -d today?
<dkessel> balloons: he was disturbing the friday silence here ;)
<balloons> manoj-ms, nope..
<balloons> manoj-ms, why do you ask?
<balloons> dkessel, oO right! it's friday!
<manoj-ms> trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 and it fail.. reports the link is broken.. Internet isnt the problem.
<dkessel> balloons: do you think there is any automatic test which does what manoj-ms is trying?
<balloons> manoj-ms, can you post a log of the output
<balloons> dkessel, there is
<manoj-ms> i am running it again. I hope it works.. I have joined the QA team. Making time to working on few package testcases published.
<manoj-ms> I have restarted the upgrade process again. I believe it will fail after runing fro 15-20 minutes. I will capture the logs and share it here or over email.
<balloons> you can try with -p as well if you wish
<manoj-ms> Sure.. Will try it.
<elopio> ping cgoldberg. I'm trying to extract the screenshot from subunit with subunitdetails
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989910/
<elopio> I get that the file name is too long.
<cgoldberg> hey elopio.. weird.. I didn't know there was a limit.
<elopio> cgoldberg: I worked it around calling subunitdetails from /tmp
<cgoldberg> elopio,  are you adding the detail with screenshot, or is this autopolit doing it?
<elopio> cgoldberg: it's autopilot. I took the file from the dashboard
<cgoldberg> whats the linux filename max length?
<cgoldberg> looks like 256 char on most filesystems
<cgoldberg> i'll have to update subunitdetails so it truncates the name if longer
<cgoldberg> elopio, thats also sort of an Autopilot bug.... it looks like it's generating an attachment name using: test_id + test_name + app name
<cgoldberg> ... thats too much detail to shove in a filename
<cgoldberg> if you need additional detail.. it should create a text attachment with the metadata
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-09
<Nothing_Much> Oh, okay, now 14.10 works on Virtualbox
<Nothing_Much> Let's see what I can test now...
<Nothing_Much> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat This page looks borked
<Nothing_Much> Is there a bug report or feature request for Test Drive that enables more than just 1 version of Ubuntu? Such as 14.04 and 14.10? Because I can only select one or the other when it comes to testing and Test Drive makes things so much easier to download instead of just looking for the latest release on img.qa.ubuntu.com
<average_guy> Edit-->preferences-->release Nothing_Much
<average_guy> or change "repository"
<Nothing_Much> average_guy: Oh, I see now, but isn't there a way to show both 14.10 and 14.04 at the same time without going into the preferences to show which ones you want to test?
<average_guy> not AFAIK
<ianorlin> also I don't think there is an out of the box way for testdrive to have shared iso images between two users
<ianorlin> unless you manully set up symlinks or something
<ianorlin> I do get the same symptom for bug 1339887 but there is so little info on what version or even release they are using
<ubot5> bug 1339887 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Digital Clock Skips Seconds on Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339887
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-10
<average_guy> sry for misspell name in email you prolly haven't even read yet ianorlin, I suk at typing
<ianorlin> it is ok I make enough typos myself
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-03
<dobey> wow this channel is very low traffic
<teward> dobey: yes it seems that way :0
<teward> it has its cyclical activity levels :)
<dobey> anyone around that knows anything about dbus-test-runner?
<balloons> it's summertime for northern hemisphere :-)
<knome> evening balloons
<balloons> evening. how was your Monday my friend?
<knome> you don't happen to know anything about the QA tracker xml-rpc?
<knome> ...or xml-rpc with php in general
<knome> the last time i hacked on this, i got no results, now i'm getting HTTP 500
<knome> no? :P
<balloons> hmm.. what are you trying to do>
<balloons> nothing should have changed persay between now and last time.. depending on how long ago you tried of course
<knome> well i've progressed otherwise...
<knome> i'm basically trying to get any sensible reply from the server
<knome> doing "qatracker.get_access" works, and i get "admin" back, but apparently i don't know how to correctly post parameters for, say, "qatracker.products.get_list"
<knome> and thus, i'm getting HTTP 500 internal errors
<balloons> knome, hmm.. there's probably a way to glean that info
<balloons> knome, is your key correct? presumably yes
<knome> yes, i believe everything is correct, since i can use the "get_access" method and get a reply correctly
<knome> so maybe it's just me not knowing how to serve the parameters correctly
<balloons> ok, so params can be lifted from the php source
<balloons> i wonder if they've gotten out of sync. Best to look there first
<balloons> let's se
<knome> i did that
<knome> and i've received the list successfully from the server too
<knome> the php source is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/view/head:/modules/qatracker/qatracker.xmlrpc.php
<knome>         # Export: qatracker_products_get_list(status)
<knome>         # ACL: public
<knome>         # Returns: list of products
<knome>         array(
<knome>             "qatracker.products.get_list",
<balloons> I was just going to link you
<knome>             "qatracker_xmlrpc_products_get_list",
<knome>             array("array", "array"),
<knome>             t("List all the products for a given list of status")
<knome> oh, oops.
<knome> but yeah, the first array means that the method will return an array
<knome> the second array should be a list of statuses (per the Export line)
<balloons> I can't give you more than that I'm afraid. Regardless of whether or not you get it working, do you think you could post to the mailing list about your findings?
<balloons> It would be useful to get some feedback and working examples for this
<knome> also, figuring out from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/python-qatracker/view/head:/qatracker.py, "Active" should be a valid product status
<knome> well, here's the thing:
<knome> the python example code is working
<knome> so i would guess it's only me who's struggling to send the right stuff to the server
<balloons> lol, sure. But what are you using to try and interact?>
<knome> "anything" at this point
<knome> let me take a PM ;)
<balloons> k
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-04
<balloons> good day to everyone
<dkessel> heya
<svij> o/ dkessel
<dkessel> hey svij
<svij> dkessel: are you coming to ubucon.de ?
<dkessel> svij: i don't think so. i might come to openrheinruhr again though. how about you?
<svij> too bad… I wanted to find a guy who does a Ubuntu QA Workshop/talk ;)
<svij> oh ubucon is must (oh wonder, I'm head of the orga team :D) and I'll also be at openrheinruhr and froscon
<dkessel> heh. okay, we might meet at ORR then, if I come.
<svij> great :)
<svij> am I the only one who has no idea what those servers are? → "I have two G5s, a G4 and a 4U G1 I can donate if someone wants to pay for
<svij> shipping or hosting."
<dkessel> svij: regarding the ec2 instance: http://aws.amazon.com/de/ec2/pricing/#reserved-instances says about 29.20 USD/ per month when paying for one year? you wrote something about 40 usd
<dkessel> svij: i think those are HP server model names.
<dkessel> G4 and G5 doesn't say much about the specs though: https://www.servershop24.de/server/hp/dl-serie/dl380/g5/
<svij> dkessel: you are right, I only looked at the "on demand instances" not the reserved ones
<svij> oh well, so the model name doesn't say much about the actual hardware
<dkessel> yeah, it's more a "generation 4" or "generation 5" thing, I think
 * dkessel is no longer open to hosting the server, if it is about something as loud as a g4 or g5 :p . this would be in our private flat, after all.
<flocculant> :)
 * svij has a basement
<svij> but I think an ec2 instance is a bit better
<flocculant> can we not try this for free first?
<svij> I want to try that tomorrow, if shrini doesn't do it until then
<svij> should be only a few cents for testing…
<svij> only t2.micro (1 vcpu/1GB ram) is free for 750h it seems
<flocculant> svij: does that matter if all we need to do is prove it
<svij> hmm
<svij> might work with only one gb of ram…
<balloons> howdy all
<flocculant> hi balloons
<svij> hi balloons
<balloons> what a day ..
<balloons> how is everyone?
<flocculant> all good here thanks
<svij> same  here :)
<svij> balloons: flocculant: dkessel: it seems to work when I specifically disable kvm
<balloons> svij, what do you mean by that?
<svij> I can run the tests on ec2
<svij> atleast it's boots the iso inside an ec2 instance
<balloons> svij, interesting
<balloons> presumably it would work on do then also?
<balloons> will ubiquity go crazy or will it run, heh
<svij> it should yes.
<svij> the test script had an explicit call of "--enable-kvm" which I removed
<dkessel> svij: so do you get actual test results? it should get to the "known broken" point with the unexpected coordinates....
<balloons> ahh that's true. it won't attempt a full install anyway at the moment, so that would be useful to understand
<svij> I've started the tests… waiting now
<svij> hm.
<flocculant> you want us all to hum along?
<flocculant> :p
<svij> /var/log/syslog: Aug  4 19:14:15 ubuntu gnome-session[1738]: E: Command failed after 3 tries: sudo apt-get install -yq bzr ssh python3-autopilot libautopilot-gtk python3-xlib recordmydesktop
<svij> /var/log/syslog: Aug  4 19:14:16 ubuntu gnome-session[1738]: E: Aborting!
 * svij scratches his head.
<svij> oh "Failed to fork" above thos lines…
<svij> I guess, it 512mb ram is too low for the vm inside the ec2 instance
<flocculant> worth trying if it was free :)
<svij> sure!
<dkessel> you could try with swap, if you are allowed to do that :)
<dkessel> lol
<svij> heh… well after that it would possibly stop because theres not enough space left ;)
<dkessel> :D
<svij> it only has 8GB
<dkessel> mh. you might be right then.
<svij> but if the iso boots in the cloud, the tests should theoretically run…
<svij> I hope :D
<svij> I'll try a bigger vm tomorrow.
 * svij goes to bed…
<dkessel> night svij. i'll do the same
<balloons> thanks for trying!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-05
<balloons> howdy pitti.
<balloons> I'm curious if you think it's possible for autopkgtest to support getting it's dependencies from a tarball, rather than the archive? I'd like to be able to craft a testing payload (from remote or local source) and have it unpack and use the debs found within rather than looking elsewhere
<pitti> hey balloons
<pitti> balloons: i. e. reinventing archives :)
<balloons> pitti, :-)
<pitti> balloons: well, if/once we have such a thing like an archive-which-isn't-an-archive, we can of course add support for it
<balloons> pitti, it would also be nice for testing behind firewalls / in offline situations
<pitti> it just seems easier to me to actually use archives, and use PPAs, or even archives on p.u.c.
<balloons> ahh.. you would rather see us make a proper mini-archive than use a tarball?
<pitti> my point is, it's not the archive format (apt-ftpindex and Packages.gz) which is the problem, it's that we don't have an archive for the things that we need
<pitti> so why not just collect the debs and run apt-ftparchive on those, and use that as a proper apt sources?
<pitti> or use PPAs, which already do all that?
<pitti> seems muuuuch easier to me TBH
<balloons> we would have to edit the apt sources list
<balloons> but otherwise, yea, I guess it would be easier
<pitti> add-apt-repository
<pitti> or we could even use a temporary apt root
<pitti> that bit isn't very hard
<balloons> well, yea, I was thinking for keeping it temporary
<pitti> I think we want to do that anyway in case the image is out of date and we can't run apt-get update on the r/o image
<balloons> yes, exactly
<balloons> pitti, so, in summary you would suggest pushing all the debs I want / need into a ppa. Then ?
<pitti> balloons: PPA, or some other archive, maybe on people.u.c.; that's more flexible wrt. keeping multiple package versions around, or there's one PPA per image or so
<pitti> balloons: then we can add that PPA on an image and set apt pinning to prefer versions from it, and stuff should just work
<balloons> right.. I was wondering how to support multiple images inside a ppa
<balloons> ok, but the setup to add the ppa and apt-pin it. Is this something we expect autpkgtest to do or no?
<pitti> right now you can do it with a --setup-command (apt-add-repository and echo foo > /etc/apt/preferences), but we can certainly make this easier if we need it
<pitti> we don't currently run autopkgtests on PPAs, but that's something I was planning to do anyway
<pitti> so right now it's possible, but verbose
<balloons> pitti, ok makes sense. I may go ahead and try to do it. I'm more curious about setting up an archive on p.u.c to do this over a ppa, since you think it might be saner
<balloons> that said, I've little idea how to do that
<balloons> I could attempt to lay things out so the mirror what is expected of an archive. presumably there's a tool to help or ?
<pitti> balloons: it's not much more than throwing a bunch of debs somewhere, running apt-ftparchive packages | gzip -9 > Packages.gz
<pitti> well, if you want to do it properly you need a Release and Release.gpg file too, that's a bit more involved
<pitti> PPAs are secure, but don't support multiple versions
<pitti> but then again, apt doesn't get along very well with that either
<pitti> so I guess in the end we need one archive per image that we care about anyway
<pitti> or do the tarball thing, and change tests to download/unpack the tarball instead of having test Depends: on stuff
<pitti> but TBH, that's rather crazy (and totally unauth'ed too) :)
<pitti> so for simplicity I'd recommend starting with PPAs
<balloons> piti, presumably the same packages would go across several versions
<balloons> I wonder for instance if just having the versions in ppa would do enough (aka, all vivid images can use the same set, all wily the same, etc)
<svij> dkessel: balloons: running the iso tests on a bigger ec2 instance results in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008253/
<svij> I'm not sure if this is the current state, or if theres more broken here
<balloons> svij, interesting
<balloons> what artifcats did you get?
<svij> where?
<svij> oh, I should read…
<svij> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008303/ which files do you want to see?
<balloons> well, hehe, there's the crash file.  But the autopilot logs would be most intersting
<svij> (that was the wily iso btw)
<balloons> that should hint at how far the tests got
<svij> balloons: in /var/local/autopilot there are only those empty directories
<balloons> oh.. so syslog and the crash file is all you got?
<svij> yep
<svij> openssh-server crash log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008347/
<svij> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008350/
<balloons> svij, so it fails branching? Aug  5 17:00:59 ubuntu gnome-session[1785]: bzr: ERROR: [SSL: SSLV3_ALERT_BAD_RECORD_MAC] sslv3 alert bad record mac (_ssl.c:590)
<svij> seems so
<svij> ssl error? any ideas?
<DanChapman> svij looks like it needs ca-certificates package, there's also an option to disable bzr's ca-cert check not sure if that's wise though
<svij> isn't that preinstalled?
<DanChapman> I would have thought so... it's just weird it's complaining about it. What's the output of apt-cache policy ca-certificates?
<svij> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008493/
<svij> oh that was from my ec2 instance…
<DanChapman> svij, might be worth testing with an older iso as well. Maybe a vivid one? to rule out it possibly being a broken image all together
<svij> DanChapman: good idea… trying that now
<balloons> sure.. I guess disable the cert checking as well to see. But it is odd to see bzr complaining about it
<balloons> I wonder what's in /etc/ssl/certs/
<balloons> how old is bzr?
<svij> I think the instance is gone
<balloons> I guess this is running on wily, with the current version of bzr
<balloons> I was merely wanting to make sure you don't have an old version of bzr doing the checkout
<svij> yes it was running the wily iso
<svij> now I just wonder, why the script is stuck after "I:local ssh port"
<balloons> do we have a log from running in jenkins, but on a real box to compare?
<balloons> I guess we can have a look at the old builds
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/ARCH=i386,label=drude/272/consoleFull
<balloons> that's the actual AP bits
<bladernr_> Hey, anyone around with triage rights on bugs filed against "linux"?
<davmor2> bladernr_: what bug
<bladernr_> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1464667 just need it set to "incomplete" so it'll expire if the OP doesn't bother coming back
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1464667 in Linux "HP Dynamic Smart Array fails with 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> bladernr_: done
<bladernr_> davmor2: cool, thanks!
<bladernr_> maybe I'll even buy you pie one day
<bladernr_> or let you buy ME pie
<svij> balloons: DanChapman: okay… tried vivid iso… it seems that it did try to run autopilot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008986/
<svij> that is autopilot.log
<balloons> oO
<balloons> that looks nice
<svij> "nice" :)
 * svij tries wily again
<balloons> svij, did you get any other artifacts from that?
<balloons> and does it seem that indeed we are good with cloud?
<svij> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12009041/
<svij> yes seems good with cloud for me
<svij> hm… same bzr/ssl error on wily again.
<svij> anyway… good night.
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> good night
<flocculant> balloons: where do you suggest reporting this issue - http://postimg.org/image/laa0plmdt/
<flocculant> no crypt on this machine - this is trying to use recovery mode in up to date wily
<flocculant> and excuse the flash ...
<bdmurray> ubuntu-qa who do I talk to about this test failure? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/apport/vivid/amd64/
<balloons> hmm
<bdmurray> its a failure in the setup of the system on which the tests are run
<bdmurray> SystemError: E:You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<bdmurray> there are no deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<balloons> I actually don't know what packages provide for resuce mode
<flocculant> :)
 * flocculant neither 
<balloons> bdmurray, pitti is still an excellent bet. Or the package maintainer. Since it's apport, I guess that still makes pitti and you :-)
<bdmurray> rescue mode == friendly-recovery
<flocculant> and you said that just before I asked you :)
<flocculant> thanks - I'll report that now then
<bdmurray> precognition is one of my superpowers ;-)
<flocculant> ha ha
 * balloons adds that to the cheatsheet on isotracker
<flocculant> balloons: good plan :)
<bdmurray> balloons: its an infrastructure change as the test was working and then failed with no change in the package
<balloons> bdmurray, ahh..
<balloons> I was going to say, it's a bit odd to ask as presumably you can fix the test
<flocculant> bug 1481904
<ubot5> bug 1481904 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Recovery mode wants root password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481904
<flocculant> must have turned up *recently* - didn't get that a few weeks ago iirc
<flocculant> balloons: that was quick :D
<balloons> no, or else I forget
<balloons> *now
<flocculant> ha ha
<flocculant> not sure I'll report it on tracker - not really anywhere to do so
<balloons> yea.. the bug is the important part
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> I'll try and remember tomorrow morning to check the older kernel's recovery mode
<flocculant> balloons: or now - so older kernel no different, but then I expected that as still the same recovery package - but better to be sure I suppose
<balloons> righto
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-06
<anon212244567> Just wondering, are there any rules as to age when you are contributing to Ubuntu? I am a teen and I would like to do some QA test cases, but I don't know if I could...
<anon212244567> Can anyone confirm?
<anon212244567> balloons
<balloons> There are no rules on age specific to Ubuntu
<svij> teens these days are impatient…
 * svij feels old now :)
<flocculant> now?
<flocculant> I've felt old (physically) for years :)
<svij> I'm actually not that old :D
<flocculant> neither am I (mentally) ...
<balloons> Hello :)
<balloons> So i realize now i didn't remind folks about the meeting
<svij> yup
<balloons> So today we can basically answer all the questions we had i think.
<balloons> Did DanChapman put together the readme i wonder?
<balloons> I guess i shouldn't start talking before it's time :)
<DanChapman> balloons: mostly complete now :-) I'll push it to lp this evening
<svij> balloons: now you can talk ;)
<dkessel> hey there. nearly forgot this
<svij> I think we should wait for balloons ?
<balloons> Hey :)
<svij> oh there he is :)
<balloons> OK so we just need to go through our actions from last time and see where we are at
<balloons> svij care to relay your findings to start?
<svij> sure
<balloons> Hey dkessel :)
<svij> so, we can run the iso tests on a ec2 instance, which we could fire up for a new tests, shouldn't be too expensive as I see for now, but the tests doesn't run for todays/yesterdays wily image because of some weird ssl/bzr error
<flocculant> well - depending on what you tried it with - at least one image didn't build
<flocculant> and there is a dead server apparently
<svij> dead server?
<flocculant> hang on - just getting info
<flocculant> ssh: connect to host goldenapple.canonical.com port 22: Connection timed out
<flocculant> and
<flocculant> <davmor2> flocculant: goldenapple appears to be dead so if you get that one it times out IS is informed so hopefully this will go away soonish
<svij> so we can run the tests there?
<svij> s/can/could/
<flocculant> that said - what weird ssl/bzr issue are you talking about :)
<svij> huh, I'm confused
<balloons> Me too
<balloons> Does it have to be ec2. Can it be digital ocean
<svij> didn't check digitalocean yet
<balloons> I think flocculant was trying to say the images are bad
<flocculant> yea
<svij> ah
<svij> yea, the vivid images were better, but they still hang somewhere, I didn't check further details though
<svij> any more questions regarding running the tests in the cloud?
<flocculant> I thought someone had looked at digitalocean
<balloons> If we're confident then we can let everyone know we won't need the hardware
<svij> I could check that quickly if it fails at the beginning…
<svij> oh wait, my digitalocean instance is too small (ram)
<svij> anyway, does it really matter if it's ec2 or digital ocean?
<svij> balloons: yep
<balloons> It doesn't matter really. DO is cheaper is all
<svij> hm, not 100% true… do is 40$/mo for a 4GB instance (which we need) amazon is cheaper in this case
<balloons> The only other thing we needed to settle was the doc from DanChapman
<balloons> For autopilot. And of course to fix the tests
<balloons> svij, interesting
<DanChapman> nearly done :-) just finishing it off atm and will get it pushed up to lp this evening.
<svij> aws with 4gb (but paid for a year) is 26$/mo
<balloons> So 2 instances on ec2 or just one svij? 1 always running the other on demand to test?
<svij> I think two instances are cheaper… one smaller one for jenkins master and one on demand
<balloons> K
<balloons> So we should go ahead and setup things on ec2. Probably worth starting off monthly before buying a year at once
<balloons> And with the readme complete, we can solicit for help in the tests
<balloons> Is there anything else?
<DanChapman> hmmm looking at yesterdays vivid run. irqbalance crashed :-/. Does ec2 use xen?
<balloons> My brain is shot atm from planning for travel
<dkessel> i guess i should un-assign me from the blocking bug. i really don't have time to fix it soon. and time is running....
<svij> DanChapman: yes
<dkessel> so we need someone else to have a look
<svij> is xen a problem?
<DanChapman> xen's not a problem, i've just heard about issues with irqbalance in VM's. IIRC fedora vms require it turned off. Let me see if I can find mmore info
<svij> oh
<DanChapman> svij was it a single core instance?
<svij> DanChapman: nope
<svij> dual core
<svij> DanChapman: wait, do you mean my ec2 instance or the vm inside the ec2 instance, which bootet the iso?
<DanChapman> the vm that booted the iso. I can't remember what the runner set's it up with.
<svij> yes, that was dual core
<DanChapman> ok thanks. I'm just concerned as the test didn't actually run according to that log file. It looks like it crashed pretty quickly after ubiquity launched
<svij> that's also what I was seeing (with my less knowledge about autopilot)
<DanChapman> so the "Autopilot GTK interface loaded. Wire protocol version is 1.4" appears when the launcher "run_ubiquity" is triggered, the test will wait for ubiquity to come up before the test starts and you should see "I: Running autopilot run ubiquity_autopilot_*"
<DanChapman> so it's either a problem with the runner/test-environment or an issue with running in the cloud
<svij> hhmm…
<svij> I'll do some more investigations on the weekend about this issue
<svij> someone needs to fix the tests anyway, beside of my problems ;)
<DanChapman> I'll get them running again. Seems a couple of large bugs have been dropped off my backlog for OTA-6 so I will squeeze this in :-)
<balloons> Hehe nice
<balloons> Brb
<svij> nice!
<dkessel> done. bug 1479064 is unassigned now.
<ubot5> bug 1479064 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Autopilot test "EnglishDefaultInstallTestCase" fails with Xubuntu i386 Wily daily ISO" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479064
<DanChapman> ok cool assigned to me. I should have them running again by next meeting. Are we back to friday next week? or you still away then balloons?
<balloons> Yes I'm away again
<balloons> Um hmm
<balloons> Meet without me perhaps?
<svij> Should be fine for me
<svij> I'm going to bed now... Next week Friday sane time is fine for me
<knome> sane times are ok, insane times, nope
<knome> (good evening!)
<balloons> K. Sounds good
<balloons> Thanks everyone!
<balloons> Hey knome
<balloons> Work that I'm off as well
<balloons> *with
<knome> heh
<knome> have fun
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-07
<HellStew> Hi peeps.  Anyone want to open a defect for me?
<HellStew> Just tried installing 14.04.3 on officemates laptop and it crashed after the TZ screen.  Said it could not generate a defect report.  14.04.2 is installing fine Lenovo G560
<HellStew> I tried the install twice, same crash
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-08
<Arv_> I've been running release 14.whatever for several years.  The latest release should not have been released until they got the freeze up problem conqured.  I leave my desktop and come back to find it is frozen hard.   Bugs should have been fixed before releasing.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-12
<bdmurray> nuclearbob: What command did you use to upgrade in bug 1611782?  If you used a -d switch, don't.
<ubot5> bug 1611782 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "utopic.tar.gz missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611782
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-12
<irosh> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2018-08-11
<irgendwer4711> , I have a problem on one of my 18.04 machines. softdep for crc32c is not working. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1778265)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778265 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bionic update: upstream stable patchset 2018-06-22" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-quality 2018-08-12
<irgendwer4711> anyone  familiar  with bugfix 1778265?
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20101020ubuntu543.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 33 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-03
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Yes. That was the late respins last week (re @philipz: was curious if the boothole fixes will make it into the 20.04.1 ISO on the 6th)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-05
<guiverc> Is there a ML which I can add my email to, to get notified of re-spun daily images, (currently interested in focal (20.04.1) & bionic (20.04.5)
<franksmcb> I am unaware of one @guiverc.  I'd also be interested in a mailing list for this, please let me know if you find anything.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
<jibel> guiverc, hi, there is no ML to be notified of new builds, but in the ISO tracker you can subscribe to test cases. To do so, you go to the list of test cases for a product, select one or several test cases, scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on 'subscribe'
<jibel> you can select only 1 test case if you're just interested in image builds
<guiverc> thanks jibel, I've noticed that & though I'd subscribed to one, I'll explore it again.
<guiverc> :)   I'd hit subscribe without the selection, thanks jibel !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Happy day that I go to a meeting, write release notes, do other life stuff and try to publicly and smartly release an ISO and copy packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://twitter.com/Summertime_Tech/status/1291412440618606592
<fossfreedom> Dramatic nonsense
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Forwarded from unknown: Ubuntu Unity 20.04.1 Released
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Ubuntu Unity 20.04.1 Focal Fossa is now available and can be downloaded from:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> MEGA: https://mega.nz/folder/HFRkFQKR#Qjw8s_YpdxyXVJjHZUVBjA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 20.04.1 Release Notes:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 1. ISO size reduced to 2.25 GB
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 2. Bug Fix - Fixed Unity Tweak Tool for Yaru theme. (Issue #8)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 3. Removed gnome-control-center (Fallback Settings) from the Application Launcher, as it is not needed anymore. It can, however, still be accessed by running gnome-control-center in the terminal.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 4. Nautilus removed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 5. Timeshift included on popular demand.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 6. A quick application launcher (kupfer) is now available using <ctrl> + <space>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 7. indicator-messages has been removed on popular demand - to free space on top Unity7 panel.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 8. New log in screen (LightDM) wallpaper (designed by Allan Carvalho).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 9. Bug fix - Firefox and other browsers like Chromium now use Nemo as default file manager. (Issue #16)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 10. Bug fix - Fixed Dark text/icons on log in screen. (Issue #23)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 11. Bug fix - The system presentation during installation now talks about Ubuntu Unity instead of Ubuntu itself. (Issue #19)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 12. Bug fix -  Fixed Global Menu for Firefox (temp. fix). Please apply the latest fixer patch whenever Firefox updates are available. (Issue #18)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 13. Bug fix - 'Show user name on Menu' fixed. (Issue #7)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> 14. Bug fix - Pressing power button now gives options of lock/suspend/restart/shutdown instead of directly going into Suspend mode. (Issue #10)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Please log any new issues/bugs that you find during testing at https://gitlab.com/ubuntu-unity/ubuntu-unity-issues/-/issues/.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> @rs2009 that so called firefox fix is definitely not a fix. Really not sure why this is being promoted as a resolution.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Other than that. Very impressive list of fixes. Well done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Sure, that's why I called it a temporary fix, because I use the Bionic Beaver FF deb package. I'm updating the Firefox deb package in (my) fixer (tool) patch regularly (included in 20.04.1). However, I'll remove it from the release notes if you want me to. (re @fossfreedom: @rs2009 that so called firefox fix is definitely not a fix. Really not sure why this is being promoted as a res
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Thank you very much 🙂 (re @fossfreedom: Other than that. Very impressive list of fixes. Well done)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Its your project! I am just saying that giving false hope to 20.04 users is the wrong way to go. Best just leave the firefox version as native.  Anyway its something to think about for 20.10.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Ok, sure. I understand. (re @fossfreedom: Its your project! I am just saying that giving false hope to 20.04 users is the wrong way to go. Best just leave the firefox version as native.  Anyway its something to think about for 20.10.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> I've removed it from the main announcement, but it isn't showing up here, in the forwarded message. (re @fossfreedom: Its your project! I am just saying that giving false hope to 20.04 users is the wrong way to go. Best just leave the firefox version as native.  Anyway its something to think about for 20.10.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m still trying to get UCR over with and uh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Still trying not to think about the most painful part ATM or getting flavor status
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Forwarded from unknown: Ubuntu Cinnamon Remix 20.04.1 LTS is now released! See what's new and download it for yourself:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://ubuntucinnamon.org/ubuntu-cinnamon-remix-20-04-1-lts-released/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 26 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] (20101020ubuntu543.17) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.7] (20101020ubuntu451.29) has been added
